# ***OFFICIAL*** Anderson Silva vs. Chael Sonnen II Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## Budhisten

*Middleweight bout: 185 pounds*
*For the UFC Middleweight Championship*
*Five round fight*


----------



## SM33

Silva via (T)KO.


----------



## LL

Chael has improved much more, he rocked Silva, and took him down at will, people will bring up the 16:1 ratio and the broken rib but on an even playing field Sonnen is still a bad match up for Anderson, especially if Vinny has his sub defense up to par.

Sonnen is ruthless, aggressive. he's got a great chin, fantastic cardio and will get in Anderson's face trying to take him down. Vitor, Leites, Okami, Cote, Maia these guys don't have the qualities that Chael has.

Anderson can do some special things but can Anderson stop the takedown? He stopped a few in the first fight but he always managed to end up on his back and if that submission defense is what I hope it is. I think Chael seals the deal with a little more caution.

Chael via conservative decision.


----------



## Fang

I think we're going to see a different Silva in this fight, I'm going to say Silva Round 1 KO.


----------



## rul3z

The new Silva will sweep the octagon with this sonnen.

Silva via TKO


----------



## dsmjrv

Silva is a fool if he hasn't stepped up his TDD a lot.. i can see Sonnen holding him down for 2 rounds at the most, but not in the first and i suspect Silva will do a lot of damage in the first round if somehow he doesn't get the knock out...

actually i can see Silva being very evasive the first couple rounds and do some retarded dancing just to avoid the take down.. either way this isn't going to the final round Silva is gonna get the KO/TKO somewhere in the first 20 min


----------



## beardsleybob

I imagine Silva is going to do much better this time. No damaged ribs equals a better sprawl. In their first fight he was very frantic in trying to do damage quickly. His kicks were very wild and easily countered. I can see him coming in looking to box for the first 2 rounds


----------



## DragonStriker

Anderson by whatever he wants.


----------



## Sterl

Even when Chael gets Silva to the ground, I don't expect him to be nearly as successful in keeping him there. Expect Anderson to be much more active from his guard and constantly look to scramble to get too his feet. I think Chael gives him a fight, but in the end he gets finished late 3rd-mid 4th.


----------



## rabakill

-Silva has been on the shelf for a while, is he fully healed? Will we see the Andy that toyed with Okami or the Andy that couldn't move his feet against Chael

-Chael looked real bad against Bisping, real bad. Was it a fluke and just lucky timing in the first fight or will Chael be able to dictate the fight again?

I split this one 50/50 because of how bad Chael looked against Bisping and how long Andy's been gone plus his injury


----------



## osmium

Andy via knocking out all of Chael's teeth and breaking all of his limbs.


----------



## Soojooko

osmium said:


> Andy via knocking out all of Chael's teeth and breaking all of his limbs.


... finishing up with a bit of tea-bagging. Perfect.:thumbsup:


----------



## jonnyg4508

Anderson by whatever he wants. I'll say TKO 2nd round. 

That was the worst and slowest I have ever seen Silva. That was perhaps the best I have ever seen Sonnen. He can't even drop an average fighter....yet he knocked down SIlva? Doubt that happens again.

I think Silva will do much better when standing and using footwork to keep Chael at a distance. May catch him coming in with a knee. If Chael gets him down he still has to stay out of subs. I think Anderson would sub him faster this time.

Chael came in as a 5 to 1 dog with nothing to lose. Anderson had little to gain and it seemed like another easy win. Now Chael has something to lose and Anderson knows exactly what he will bring.

In other words: Anderson has much room for doing better while Chael can't fight much better than he did the first time.


----------



## hatedcellphones

I think Anderson wants to do more than just knock him out this time. He wants to break him. Just based on the comments he's made leading up to this fight, I think he wants to humiliate Sonnen. I think he'll want to draw it out longer than just one round. He wants to break his will in front of the whole world and end this feud once and for all. 

Of course that's easier said than done, but I still say Silva takes this one.


----------



## Soojooko

In all seriousness, do some of you really believe this is going to be easy for Silva? :confused02:


----------



## Vale_Tudo

I have no idea who's going to win this, but Im hoping for Sonnen.
Anyways, after this fight, we're either going to talk about how old Silva is and how he should retire, or we're going to be talking about how much Sonnen sucks without his "steroids"


----------



## Dr Gonzo

Sonnens only hope of winning is to emulate his performance and strategy from the first fight, minus the sub. Silva knows this and has hopefully worked on a better gameplan. If Silva does a slightly improved version of Bispings performance he'll get the win. TKO round 3 for Silva. Expectiing a competitive fight though.


----------



## No_Mercy

After re-watching several fights of Chael (Nate, Stann, Prangley, & Anderson Silva) he's showed he can land his takedowns at will. 

Anderson's take down may have improved, but I believe that will not be his focus. It'll be to maneuver around to find his opening and that is all. 

I predicted a third round triangle choke submission in their first fight, but for this one I'm not sure. 

A provoked Anderson Silva comes up with an arsenal none have seen before. I actually think Anderson may string him along for several rounds even a fifth just to break him down mentally and physically to return the favor. He'll knock Chael down, but won't finish em. This in order to prove his point. 

All I can say is once his entrance song blasts on the stereo I'll be watching intently.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

'The new Silva...'

'Silva by whatever he wants...'

:laugh:


----------



## Ddog0587

Anderson is going to retire Sonnen. He'll have to go back to selling real estate.......oh wait.


----------



## osmium

It is pretty clear from Chael's past fights that he isn't afraid of being hurt but he also doesn't deal well with pain. He is quick to tap from submission holds and reacts poorly to being hit. If he is like that after the amount of pro fights he has had then he isn't changing. He used a proper triangle defense in the first fight; he just has a low pain tolerance. 

The gap in mental and physical toughness between these two is enormous. One guy gets hit 300 times and doesn't give up or shy away from the fight the other guy gets hit with a punch from a guy off his back and turtles up and gets caught in a triangle.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5

Silva is going to humiliate and toy with Sonnen. He could finish him in round 1 but will probably drag it out until about round 3. The only reason the first fight was close is because Silva fought with a cracked rib. We saw the worst possible Anderson Silva fight the best possible Chael Sonnen, and he still won!


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Sonnen will win! No, Silva will win!


----------



## rebonecrusher

I expect Anderson Silva to be ready this time for Chael and put together another spectacular performance which people will look back on at the end of his career. I think Silva will toy with him on the feet bust him up with kicks, punches and knees and finish him off in devastating fashion likely in the first or second round. If Silva wins this fight he'll likely without a doubt go down as one of the greatest Mixed Martial Artist's ever even in future generations but if he losses it'll lower his status of greatness especially in the future when people look back on his career.


----------



## Trix

I think people tend to forget one important thing.

*The Anderson Silva who fights angry is the Anderson Silva who lost to Ryo Chonan*.

Just a thought.


----------



## khoveraki

I think honestly Chael will be even MORE aggressive on the feet in this one. He might even be more aggressive on the ground.

And no, being aggressive isn't what got him subbed. It was taking it easy in the last 2 minutes of a dominant fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

I've got Chael via submission in round 5 after being beaten on for 23 minutes. Afterwards people will claim Chael always wanted to sub Anderson, that's why he got beaten on for four and a half rounds. They know this because they saw a youtube video of Chael explaining omoplata defense.


----------



## Trix

One wonders how the weigh ins on friday will compare with the last time Chael and Silva fought:










:confused05:


----------



## jonnyg4508

Trix said:


> I think people tend to forget one important thing.
> 
> *The Anderson Silva who fights angry is the Anderson Silva who lost to Ryo Chonan*.
> 
> Just a thought.


So he wasn't angry vs. Belfort? 


But yet you want to use the fight from how many years ago? Over the one from just last year? I don't see the sense in that.

Anderson Silva lost 4.5 rounds to Chael when he showed little emotion towards him. I don't see how being upset is going to do him any worse than that?

In my eyes he isn't even upset in this fight. He even laughed when Chael said look at Las Vegas when asked if he feels safer now instead of a Brazil venue. Anderson was smiling and joking the whole press conference. 

I don't see how anyone can claim that Anderson is THAT upset. He is just trying to use intimidation. He is just MOTIVATED to kick someones ass for once. Motivation isn't the same thing as anger.

If anyone in the sport practices and lives by not letting emotion get the best of you it would be Anderson, Machida, and that whole crew. 

I think Anderson knows what he is doing here. It isn't his first rodeo. He has always been confident. But this fight he is just wearing his confidence on his sleeve.

He can't look any worse than last fight.



khoveraki said:


> I think honestly Chael will be even MORE aggressive on the feet in this one. He might even be more aggressive on the ground.
> 
> And no, being aggressive isn't what got him subbed. It was taking it easy in the last 2 minutes of a dominant fight.


I agree. I think Sonnen needs to look at it that way. He did so good with aggression last fight there is no reason to tone it down or set up anything better. 

But on the other hand I think Anderson knows this and has a few things planned for when Sonnen comes in.

I fully expect an almost boring few minutes of Anderson doing circles and Sonnen not able to track him down. Silva will defiantly stay outside and make Sonnen travel a great distance to get him. But I think he has something for him on the way in.


----------



## mmaswe82

Soojooko said:


> ... finishing up with a bit of tea-bagging. Perfect.:thumbsup:


If that was to happen I would have to personally go to Brazil to finance a statue of Anderson Silva.


----------



## TOP

Fun facts about both fighters since their arrival in the UFC....

Silva: 14-0
Chael: 5-2 - Both losses by submission.

Silva: 9 wins by KO/TKO. 3 wins by Submission.
Chael: 0 wins by KO/TKO. 1 win by Submission.



Did Chael dominate Silva in the first fight? Yes.

Did Chael win? No.

Has Silva been preparing for the take down? Yes.

Sonnen gave it all he had in the first fight and Silva still tapped him out. Other than the mistake that allowed him to be tapped out, he can't improve on anything he did against Silva. Silva can improve lots of things and being that he's 14-0 in the UFC, you can bet your bottom dollar that he will.


----------



## hellholming

kinda rooting for Chael since I'd like to see some shakeup in the MW division.

But I think Anderson will knock Chael the **** out.


----------



## Trix

People say Silva will improve his takedown defense as if its easy as going through a mcdonalds drive thru and ordering TD.

Bisping is the only one who managed to get back up after Sonnen took him down. And even Bisping wasn't able to stuff all of Sonnen's TD attempts. No one has.

It is possible that if no one has stopped Chael's takedowns, Silva won't do it even if he had 10-20 years to train and improve his TD defense.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Trix said:


> *People say Silva will improve his takedown defense as if its easy as going through a mcdonalds drive thru and ordering TD.*Bisping is the only one who managed to get back up after Sonnen took him down. And even Bisping wasn't able to stuff all of Sonnen's TD attempts. No one has.
> 
> It is possible that if no one has stopped Chael's takedowns, Silva won't do it even if he had 10-20 years to train and improve his TD defense.


Same can be said for Chael's sub defense.

If Chael is on top of him over and over again I just expect Silva to sub him sooner this time. Not sure what took him so long the first time..


----------



## Trix

jonnyg4508 said:


> Same can be said for Chael's sub defense.
> 
> If Chael is on top of him over and over again I just expect Silva to sub him sooner this time. Not sure what took him so long the first time..


Lesnar vs Mir II showed its much easier to close holes in sub defense than it is to close holes in takedown defense.

:thumb02:

I don't think Silva has Bisping's gastank. He can't afford to battle back to his feet everytime he hits the mat & turn it into a wrestling match. He'll gas before Chael does.

Standing KO may be Silva's only hope.


----------



## above

This is not a matter of who will win... But rather, how badly Silva will destroy chael.

Seeing all the chael fanboys claiming that chael is going to win or that Silva will lose because he's "angry" is quite amusing though...


----------



## hellholming

Trix said:


> Lesnar vs Mir II showed its much easier to close holes in sub defense than it is to close holes in takedown defense.
> 
> :thumb02:


especially when you weigh 30-40 pounds more.


----------



## vilify

Its either Silva by early TKO or Silva by submission. He will rock Sonnen then finish him with GNP or take his back.


----------



## Trix

hellholming said:


> especially when you weigh 30-40 pounds more.


Really.

Being fat is the only reason Lesnar gets takedowns. 

Having a long reach & height is the only reason JBJ does well in his fights.

Steroids is the only reason Chael gets takedowns.

There's no way it could be a result of skill.

But, seriously, I think you're giving people way too much credit.


----------



## LL

TOP said:


> Fun facts about both fighters since their arrival in the UFC....
> 
> Silva: 14-0
> Chael: 5-2 - Both losses by submission.
> 
> Silva: 9 wins by KO/TKO. 3 wins by Submission.
> Chael: 0 wins by KO/TKO. 1 win by Submission.
> 
> 
> 
> Did Chael dominate Silva in the first fight? Yes.
> 
> Did Chael win? No.
> 
> Has Silva been preparing for the take down? Yes.
> 
> Sonnen gave it all he had in the first fight and Silva still tapped him out. Other than the mistake that allowed him to be tapped out, he can't improve on anything he did against Silva. Silva can improve lots of things and being that he's 14-0 in the UFC, you can bet your bottom dollar that he will.


Posts like this make me laugh "Silva's been preparing for the takedown"

Exactly what did you think he was doing the first time? Training for Sonnen's world class striking?


----------



## hellholming

Trix said:


> Really.
> 
> Being fat is the only reason Lesnar gets takedowns.


when has Lesnar ever been fat? that was muscle

and also the fight where Frank was at his leanest. Hell, he even admitted himself that he needed to put on more weight to be able to control guys like Lesnar.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Trix said:


> Lesnar vs Mir II showed its much easier to close holes in sub defense than it is to close holes in takedown defense.
> 
> :thumb02:
> 
> I don't think Silva has Bisping's gastank. He can't afford to battle back to his feet everytime he hits the mat & turn it into a wrestling match. He'll gas before Chael does.
> 
> Standing KO may be Silva's only hope.


You are going to compare Lesnar on top of someone to Chael on top? 

Perhaps Mir couldn't get the sub because he was too busy getting his face pounded in. Where as many of the shots Chael through, Anderson just took all of Chael's shots without getting hurt.

You are also going to compare Chael to a GREEN Lesnar the first fight? A fight that was his first in the UFC and against anyone even decent? How is that even comparable? Mir shouldn't of even sub'd him in the first fight if Lesnar even knew what a leglock was. He was waving his foot around just asking for it.

2 completely different scenario's.

Silva will gas before Chael will? Silva was fresher in the 5th round last fight than Chael....and he was thge one who got "punched" 400 more times.

I don't buy any of your post.

Fact is. No...Lesnar didn't prove anything other than he could lay ona nd pound on Mir's face. Chael has been sub'd in basically all of his losses. He never has learned any sub defense and will just get sub'd eariler this time around.


----------



## Trix

hellholming said:


> when has Lesnar ever been fat? that was muscle
> 
> and also the fight where Frank was at his leanest. Hell, he even admitted himself that he needed to put on more weight to be able to control guys like Lesnar.


Junior Dos Santos weighs less than Frank Mir & he does just fine against wrestlers like Carwin & Velasquez.

.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Trix said:


> Junior Dos Santos weighs less than Frank Mir & he does just fine against wrestlers like Carwin & Velasquez.
> 
> .


Stopping one half assed takedown from Cain doesn't prove he can stop a takedown from a 265 pound wrestler.


----------



## Trix

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Stopping one half assed takedown from Cain doesn't prove he can stop a takedown from a 265 pound wrestler.


......................?

SHANE CARWIN VS. JUNIOR DOS SANTOS

Round 1
Both men paw and feel one another out, their right hands loaded. *Carwin shoots in after about 40 seconds and shoves Dos Santos into the cage(JDS stuffs the takedown of a 265 wrestler). The Brazilian hits a knee upon exit and then slides out of the way when Carwin tries to rush him with a right hand*. “Cigano” plunks the American with a right hook and steps out, then does the same with a lead jab while dodging a punch from Carwin. Overhand right partially connects for Dos Santos as the opening round heads into its second half. *Cigano flicks out a left jab to find the range and Carwin ducks under to trip his man down. Dos Santos is right back up and snaps off a few left jabs to Carwin’s nose*. He doubles up the jab now and finishes with a right cross. Carwin is in bad shape and he turtles up as Cigano pounces. Carwin motions to ref Dean that he’s being it in the back of the head, but Dean doesn’t take action. Dos Santos lands 20 or more unanswered shots and Carwin’s face is badly bloodied, a cut under his left eye as he walks to his corner.

Jordan Breen scores the round 10-8 Dos Santos
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-8 Dos Santos
Chris Nelson scores the round 10-8 Dos Santos

Round 3
Carwin is cut deeply beneath both eyes and looks to be sporting a broken nose as the last round starts. *He takes only one jab before shooting a single-leg and dragging Cigano to the base of the fence. Dos Santos stays down only a few seconds before using the fence to work up and slamming a knee into Carwin’s midsection*. The Brazilian continually circles right, lands shots and circles again. Left hooks land to the head and ribs of Carwin, then a straight right. A tiring Carwin continues moving forward with single shots, all of which are sidestepped by Dos Santos. A jab stumbles Carwin and a left jab-right hook combo has him moving backward again. Left cross, left jab for Dos Santos and referee Dean steps in between the heavyweights with about a minute to go. He calls for the cageside doctor, who asks Carwin if he can see. Carwin responds in the affirmative and is allowed to continue after passing a quick vision test. They restart and Dos Santos ducks a punch to plow Carwin to the floor. He lets Carwin right back up and picks away with leg kicks and left hooks, scoring another takedown just as time expires.

Jordan Breen scores the round 10-9 Dos Santos (30-26 Dos Santos)
TJ De Santis scores the round 10-9 Dos Santos (30-26 Dos Santos)
Chris Nelson scores the round 10-9 Dos Santos (30-26 Dos Santos)

Official scores: The scorecards hold no surprises, reading 30-27, 30-27 and 30-26 for Junior dos Santos, the winner by unanimous decision and No. 1 contender to Cain Velasquez’s UFC heavyweight title.

http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/UFC-131-Results-Live-PlaybyPlay-32927


----------



## hellholming

First of all, JDS' takedown defence is elite. Hes probably got the best defence in HW history. So everyone can hardly be at his level. You should be comparing Mir to someone like Kongo or Brendan Schaub.

Secondly, Carwin is hardly the wrestler Lesnar is.


----------



## khoveraki

hellholming said:


> First of all, JDS' takedown defence is elite. Hes probably got the best defence in HW history. So everyone can hardly be at his level. You should be comparing Mir to someone like Kongo or Brendan Schaub.
> 
> Secondly, Carwin is hardly the wrestler Lesnar is.


I'd say Carwin is exactly the wrestler Lesnar is.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

khoveraki said:


> I'd say Carwin is exactly the wrestler Lesnar is.


Shane Carwin is not Brock Lesnar. I realize why you're upset because Junior has never been taken down consistently by anyone. What you have to realize though is that he never fought a long fight against anyone who relies largely on his wrestling. The only wrestler of world class format he fought was Cain and JDS ended it too quick to really tell if his TDD would have held up. There's just no proof yet, everything is purely speculation at this point.

And just by the way, I never claimed he had no TDD.


----------



## oldfan

khoveraki said:


> I'd say Carwin is exactly the wrestler Lesnar is.


We may be drifting a little off topic but... no.

I think Carwin is a better fighter than Lesnar for as long as he can last....

BUT in wrestling, Carwin quite literally was not in Lesnar's league.


----------



## bene667

Hi guys,
in my opinion, Silva gets the win via KO. 3rd round..
After having rewatched the first fight, I'm qite sure that Silva wasn't a 100%..his takedown defense sucked, that was quite surprising.

One aspect could be bad for Silva..Sonnen got under his skin, now he's getting emotional. A thing, a fighter shouldn't.

Excuse my english..
Greets from sunny Germany!

Already excited for the fight, I hope, we won't be dissapointed..


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Let's save the JDS TDD for another thread. This thread is for Silva/Sonnen 2.


----------



## oldfan

it's going to shock poor Chael to learn that not only do they have computers in Brazil, some of them have photoshop too


----------



## SM33

Seagal says he's been drilling striking and defensive wrestling techniques with Silva, but he also says there are techniques they thought were illegal, which turn out to be legal. I'm thinking maybe wristlocks and other holds?

Opinion on Seagal is varied so think what you will about this.

Jones vs Evans, when Jones was holding his arms out toward Rashad's face before whipping his elbows in, there are several techniques Rashad could have easily applied to submit Jon standing, basic wrist/arm locks which are hard to deal with. I wonder if many of these moves are assumed illegal because of how effective they are? End of the day, it's a limb lock like any other. Just a thought.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Isn't it illegal to grab the opponents gloves though? That would make it pretty tough to pull off a wrist lock.


----------



## Voiceless

HitOrGetHit said:


> Isn't it illegal to grab the opponents gloves though? That would make it pretty tough to pull off a wrist lock.


Yes, it's illegal to grab the opponent's gloves. A wrist lock would be hard anyways as the wrist are stabilized and protected by the wraps.


----------



## cdtcpl

I am picking Sonnen. AS has had a long layoff and like last time he will have to square his hips up to try and defend the TD thus making his striking limited (for him that is). I think Sonnen will win via Decision.


----------



## SM33

There are standing elbow locks Evans could have slapped on that injure similarly to the common armbar.

The comment about legal moves has intrigued me, the only grey areas I can think of would be in grappling and Seagal said he's focussed on stand up.

The mystery this guy is adding to Silva's fights is great IMO, though some think he's a loon.


----------



## joh2141

oldfan said:


> it's going to shock poor Chael to learn that not only do they have computers in Brazil, some of them have photoshop too


Haha hilarious pic! I agree with Silva. He will murder Chael tomorrow. I''m sure Chael will put up a great fight. I know Sonnen pretty much "won" that last fight but at the end of the day, it was Silva with the submission. That's the great thing about MMA. You could be losing for every round until the last 10 second you pull off some sub. Comeback of the century


----------



## Grindyourmind

I don't post here too often but I check this site everyday. I'm going with Chael on this one. I think Anderson's skills, statts etc are amazing but for some reason I can't warm to him. Thats not a reason to pick him to lose though. I just think at the end of the day trash talking aside Chael is gonna run him through the cage and bring the beatdown. I would also love to see how somebody as dominant as Silva would respond to a loss. He could become even more lethal. Regardless; I can't wait.:fight02:


----------



## Roflcopter

SM33 said:


> Seagal says he's been drilling striking and defensive wrestling techniques with Silva, but he also says there are techniques they thought were illegal, which turn out to be legal. I'm thinking maybe wristlocks and other holds?
> 
> Opinion on Seagal is varied so think what you will about this.
> 
> Jones vs Evans, when Jones was holding his arms out toward Rashad's face before whipping his elbows in, there are several techniques Rashad could have easily applied to submit Jon standing, basic wrist/arm locks which are hard to deal with. I wonder if many of these moves are assumed illegal because of how effective they are? End of the day, it's a limb lock like any other. Just a thought.


Shinya Aoki broke a guys arm that way. Standing armlock when they were in the clinch.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin

You know Im wondering if that 'previously thought to be illegal move' would be a certain strike to joints.

Maybe a type of kick to the knee, or to the elbow.

I just cringed.


----------



## Rusty

It'll be a strike but not to a joint
 GIFSoup


----------



## Mirage445

Roflcopter said:


> Shinya Aoki broke a guys arm that way. Standing armlock when they were in the clinch.












Unrelated note: Anderson acting this way really makes me wonder if he's going to have an adrenaline dump and screw himself...


----------



## joh2141

Mirage445 said:


> Unrelated note: Anderson acting this way really makes me wonder if he's going to have an adrenaline dump and screw himself...


Awwww that **** is brutal... I can't believe I forgot about this fight. My mind must have repressed it or something. I cringed like crazy. These subs look brutal. Like the one Frank Mir got on Nogueira (*cries).


----------



## Freiermuth

Silva is going to sub him again. AS is just too skilled on his back...and on the feet he won't make any dumb mistakes this time.
Feel bad for Chael in a way, he's an absolute beast, just the wrong time for him to try and shine.


----------



## limba

Sonnen can take this fight prettyeasily imo...but for that to happen he needs to have a great first round like in their previous fight.

If he takes down Silva early on, he will keep him down. No doubt in my mind.

He will then repeat what he did for 23 minutes in their first fight. 

That would have a double effect on Silva: physically = tiring much faster and at a higher rate - and mentally - this could frustrate Silva too much and possibly raise a lot of doubt in his mind. It would basically be the same feeling he had when starting rd 5 last time around.

I think Silva will try and fight from the outside, keeping distance, trying to stay away from Sonnen's TD attempts and maybe try and pick him apart with leg kicks (.... i know ....) and fast combinations, but that's easier said than done.

Or he could just go wild and gp straight at Sonnen from the beggining.

Gonna be an awesome fight annyway.

Think Sonnen takes it.


----------



## kney

I think the shoulder bump at the weigh-ins showed us just how angry Silva is.
I hope Sonnen will put on the pressure as last time and will put Silva on his ass over and over again.
Only this time Sonnen's hand will be raised!


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Is throwing in the towel still a viable give up option in the UFC (never seen someone do it in ages)? If so, Sonnens Corner better get that towel ready.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Is throwing in the towel still a viable give up option in the UFC (never seen someone do it in ages)? If so, Sonnens Corner better get that towel ready.


As far as I know you're not allowed to actually throw a towel into the cage but a corner can surrender at any time. Frankie's corner at UFC 125 said they were close to 'throwing in the towel'.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> As far as I know you're not allowed to actually throw a towel into the cage but a corner can surrender at any time. Frankie's corner at UFC 125 said they were close to 'throwing in the towel'.


I was watching the Ortiz vs Griffin countdown and at 1:50 mark they literally threw the towel and McCarthy stopped it:





I know that they used to do that in PRIDE, DREAM, and K-1, but I never saw in the UFC in recent years. Maybe they changed it.


----------



## mastodon2222

Soojooko said:


> In all seriousness, do some of you really believe this is going to be easy for Silva? :confused02:


I do - I think Silva wins in dominant fashion within two rounds...but I've been wrong before


----------



## Sterl

I don't think Silva will will dominate early, but I think by the mid 2nd-early 3rd will have Chael's time down to a tee and will start to remind everyone what makes him who he is. I maintain belief that Anderson wasn't himself that fight physically or mentally.He continued to bullrush Sonnen and left himself vulnerable to takedowns and looked completely sluggish with his footwork which is usually second to none. I expect Anderson to be taken down a couple times during the fight, but I also expect him to do more to get up. He seemed so content laying on his back the entire first fight for whatever reason. Once Anderson figures out Chael and maybe times a shot with a counter knee or two, Chael will be hurt by it. I'm down for a sigbet on this fight or I'll just eat major crow afterward if I'm proven wrong.


----------



## jaycalgary

I picked Sonnen. Anyway this is the fight I have been looking forward to the most this year and a real treat for us all. Even the other cards tonight are stacked for some magic to happen. Not to say it will happen because it just doesn't work that way. Sometimes its the dull cards that are the most exciting. Silva just destroyed many of my favorite fighters and some even 2 times. This man is so dangerous I just never seen another fighter like him. It's like he has some weird voodoo when I see guys fold up like a cheap suit from a jab.


----------



## above

jaycalgary said:


> This man is so dangerous I just never seen another fighter like him.


That's exactly how I feel. I have been impressed with this guy ever since the first time I saw him fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

......


----------



## Alessia

.....


----------



## jaycalgary

You think you should be asking that on here?


----------



## Woodenhead

Anyway, I don't particularly like either fighter, and my prediction is AS will take it fairly quickly. But I'd love to see Sonnen win via KO just to see all the MMA forums go supernova. lol


----------



## joh2141

jaycalgary said:


> I picked Sonnen. Anyway this is the fight I have been looking forward to the most this year and a real treat for us all. Even the other cards tonight are stacked for some magic to happen. Not to say it will happen because it just doesn't work that way. Sometimes its the dull cards that are the most exciting. Silva just destroyed many of my favorite fighters and some even 2 times. This man is so dangerous I just never seen another fighter like him. It's like he has some weird voodoo when I see guys fold up like a cheap suit from a jab.


I've been looking forward to this fight to but didn't you wish to see JDS vs Overeem? I thought that was fight of the century.
--
Back on topic, Silva is my pick. I hate it when Sonnen talks a lot to the press and just talks trash to Silva.


----------



## edlavis88

Assassins creed is a MMA game? News to me! Arhhhhhh its time!


----------



## khoveraki

Can't believe this fight is about to happen.


----------



## LL

It's time.


----------



## cdtcpl

I have goosebumps...


----------



## woeisme

I feel AS will go nasty this time and I can see blood everywhere. I dont think Sonnen will be able to impose his will as easily as in their 1st fight. AS seemed hesitant in the 1st, now he's very motivated and emotional. But damn, Sonnen makes me nervous..

Let's go, baby!!!


----------



## TheReturn

About time!


----------



## OHKO

It Is Timeeeee!


----------



## BOMDC

!!!!!


----------



## woeisme

damn hat thief


----------



## oldfan

time for a son to keep his promise to Dad. :hug:


----------



## jaycalgary

Someone stole Silva's hat?


----------



## Trix

The black belt is coming off... 

Things are getting real.


----------



## Rauno

Holy shit it's time!


----------



## cdtcpl

Holy crap, did AS bring his whole home town?

AND OF COURSE SEGAL!


----------



## khoveraki

IMO Silva hurts Chael bad in rd1 (body shot), then loses 4 rounds and his belt.


----------



## xeberus

Been waiting all day for this :thumbsup:


----------



## TheReturn

cdtcpl said:


> Holy crap, did AS bring his whole home town?
> 
> AND OF COURSE SEGAL!


Hahaha


----------



## edlavis88

Pleeeease do this Silva.


----------



## M.C

In an event full of crap fights, pleaseeeee let this be a good one.


----------



## xeberus

If this ends quick im gonna be pissed


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Light him up, Silva!


----------



## Spec0688

This is going to be crazy, really don't know what to expect at all.


----------



## oldfan

I feel like I'm gonna gas early


----------



## edlavis88

Wonder how much Silva gets from Nike. Love that they are interested in MMA.


----------



## cdtcpl

Does it look like AS is wiping off the grease and placing it on his body to anyone else?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

oldfan said:


> I feel like I'm gonna gas early


LOL...I just took a big swig of an energy drink.


----------



## cdtcpl

cdtcpl said:


> Does it look like AS is wiping off the grease and placing it on his body to anyone else?


I CALLED IT! They wiped him off!


----------



## oordeel

can't watch it atm, a play by play is very much appreciated!


----------



## Soakked

1st round tko by Silva


----------



## xeberus

Damn down already


----------



## OHKO

Takedown within the first 5 sec!


----------



## Trix

DAMN. Chael has him down.


----------



## rallyman

take down no 1


----------



## Woodenhead

Greasegate again lol


----------



## oldfan

2 arms in 2 arms out godddammmit


----------



## BWoods

Round 6 starts off similar to the last 5.


----------



## cdtcpl

AS threw reckless and gave up that TD.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

I don't think Chael is going to try to strike with him at all, just TD.


----------



## cdtcpl

Sonnen solidly on top and really throwing some leather now. Don't get the ref telling them to keep working. THEY ARE FIGHTING!


----------



## Spec0688

round 1 as expected.


----------



## cdtcpl

Sonnen with the mount!


----------



## BWoods

I hope someone punches Yves Lavigne. Stop telling them to work. Anderson is holding on and Chael is doing work. Don't punish the guy in the good position because the other is stalling.


----------



## OHKO

10-8 Sonnen


----------



## Terror Kovenant

No first round finish for you Silva


----------



## cdtcpl

Anyone think that could have been a 10-8? I think 10-9 but AS did basically nothing.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Yep, it was sure Anderson's ribs, alright.


----------



## Spec0688

Haven't been this nervous for a fight in a long time.


----------



## Soakked

Well so much for the first round ko. If Silva cant stop his TD's its going to be a long night for him.


----------



## Sousa

Bah it looks like Anderson wont win


----------



## oldfan

"when he comes in you have to hit him with a knee"

it's 1993


----------



## OHKO

Jeez Yves Lavigne, SHUT UP!


----------



## woeisme

cant believe this honey badger is so relentless, seems he tried to submit silva, which bound to fail
come on silva, he had his time already, dont let him get the takedown this time....
yes....


----------



## cdtcpl

Illegal knee much, wtf ref?


----------



## woeisme

blood blood blood


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Yeah Baby!!!


----------



## Spec0688

bullshit!

Knee to a downed opponent!!!!!!


----------



## Rauno

Yes Yes Yes Yes Yes


----------



## osmium

Was that an illegal knee I couldn't see if ti hit the body or head?


----------



## RHYNO2K

good game Chael


----------



## rallyman

illegal knee ends it

that sucks


----------



## Trix

Illegal knee, ftw?

Guess not. 

Good fight!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

WTF with the illegal knee?!


----------



## Sousa

Ahahahhah Anderson Wins!


----------



## Soakked

So I was off by a round


----------



## Abrissbirne

Silva Is The Biggest ******* ***got On The Planet
UGLY SON OF A WHORE CHEATING BASTARD ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old school fan

LOL 'SONNEN WILL NOT BE TKO'D'
I guess this confirm Silva's injury?


----------



## osmium

To the body.

Good job by the ref.


----------



## Life B Ez

cdtcpl said:


> Illegal knee much, wtf ref?


That looked illegal for sure.


----------



## xeberus

Legal knee


----------



## AmdM

**** YOU ALL SONNEN ****ERS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Woodenhead

OK that was ridiculous - greased himself, then kneed a downed opponent. Classy.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Early stoppage, ref clearly was for Silva. Complete bullshit


----------



## LL

Knee looks legal, congrats to Anderson.


----------



## Sousa

Aahah legit kick Chael got BEATEN DOWN!


----------



## woeisme

knee to the body is completely legal

quit whining


----------



## Abrissbirne

so ******* lucky that shitty ***got coward won.


----------



## Sousa

Abrissbirne said:


> Silva Is The Biggest ******* ***got On The Planet
> UGLY SON OF A WHORE CHEATING BASTARD ***!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AHAH you're wrong. TKO victory.

Thank you Anderson send Chael back to beating up on cans


----------



## Life B Ez

Life B Ez said:


> That looked illegal for sure.


Guess not, he threw it to hit him in the face, but it landed on the body. Still kind of bush league.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin

I am so freaking mad!!!!!





says the sonnen fan.


----------



## Sousa

Life B Ez said:


> Guess not, he threw it to hit him in the face, but it landed on the body. Still kind of bush league.


It was a body blow get over it


----------



## edlavis88

Wow, knee landed to the body luckily but it was meant for the head I think.


----------



## Soakked

Gotta see the replay to see if it was legal or not, but I find it hilarous people calling Silva cheat being that Sonnen is a known fraud and TRT abuser.

Edit: Was that Pedro Rizzo?


----------



## dudeabides

Man the TDD for the champ in the 2nd came outta nowhere.


----------



## Rauno

Woodenhead said:


> OK that was ridiculous - greased himself, then kneed a downed opponent. Classy.


OK always removes the vaseline from his face. A legal knee.


----------



## Spec0688

gotta say this was very anti climatic. I had a feeling Anderson would KO him, but nothing like that....


----------



## usernamewoman

please all sonnen trolls, go away


----------



## Trix

How did Chael fall after that spinning elbow? lol


----------



## Alessia

Lol what the hell was Chael thinking he could throw a spinning back fist and hit Silva? 

Seeing how he defended the takedowns in Rd 2, I'm thinking Anderson might have let himself get taken down in the first, just to embarrass Sonnen in the second.


----------



## Life B Ez

edlavis88 said:


> Wow, knee landed to the body luckily but it was meant for the head I think.


Same.


----------



## OHKO

Disappointed. Oh well.

What is next for Sonnen?


----------



## Terror Kovenant

The knee was to the face, Chael blocked it causing it to hit his body. Silva fought dirty. Early victory, did no damage. Wasn't dominant. Didn't live up to his words. Pathetic.


----------



## Life B Ez

Wtf was Sonnen doing anyway? Throwing a spinning backfist and falling all over himself like Brock.


----------



## TheReturn

Terror Kovenant said:


> Early stoppage, ref clearly was for Silva. Complete bullshit


Denial is step 1
Take note all Chael fans


----------



## khoveraki

Life B Ez said:


> Guess not, he threw it to hit him in the face, but it landed on the body. Still kind of bush league.


Agreed. Chael could have gotten a TKO in the first, instead the ref is like "work or ill stand you up!"

Chael is getting punched for two seconds and its over.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Sousa said:


> It was a body blow get over it


You were pissing your pants up until 5 minutes ago, so piss off 

Well placed knee by Anderson. Good fight.


----------



## kilik

just like i predicted, dismantled in the 2nd round


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

I wanted a longer beating...or a Dan Henderson STFU.


----------



## woeisme

silva and sonnen make love!! yesss....


----------



## Abrissbirne

Silva didnt deserve this. He meant to hit him in the head. Tries dirty shit at the weigh ins and tries to rub vaseline all over him. He just lost twice to the real champ.


----------



## box

At first the knee looked straight to the face, but it was 100% clean to the chest. Chael just folded and turtled up. Poor little fella.


----------



## Sousa

Canadian Psycho said:


> You were pissing your pants up until 5 minutes ago, so piss off
> 
> Well placed knee by Anderson. Good fight.


Because Chael can only lay on fighters and slap them to victory and claim he"smashed them"


----------



## osmium

Haha LETS GIVE THE LOSER A ROUND OF APPLAUSE!


----------



## Life B Ez

That kind of disappointing not going to lie. I wanted Anderson to win, but it was still anti-climactic.


----------



## oBMTo

Terror Kovenant said:


> The knee was to the face, Chael blocked it causing it to hit his body. Silva fought dirty. Early victory, did no damage. Wasn't dominant. Didn't live up to his words. Pathetic.


LOL. Chael fanboys are so dumb.


----------



## Woodenhead

greaser (lucky ref removed it)
threw an illegal knee (luckily missed intended target of head)

wish they both coulda lost haha but honestly, chael looked better than silva in this one - i wonder if they can fight without any controversy some day


----------



## Soakked

Surprised he made peace with Sonnen, that was pretty classy. One thing I like about Sonnen is he is always classy after a lose and dear I say humbled?


----------



## cdtcpl

Sonnen classy at the end.


----------



## Sousa

Abrissbirne said:


> Silva didnt deserve this. He meant to hit him in the head. Tries dirty shit at the weigh ins and tries to rub vaseline all over him. He just lost twice to the real champ.


They whipped off the vaseline and it was a legal kick. Stop crying like a baby. Anderson won clean get ... over...it


----------



## edlavis88

HA Surely Anderson just trolled Sonnen.


----------



## cdtcpl

Sousa said:


> They whipped off the vaseline and it was a legal kick. Stop crying like a baby. Anderson won clean get ... over...it


This is like horrible foreshadowing to Silva testing positive for steroids... :laugh:


----------



## anderton46

What hurt chael? Cause at first I thought the knee hit him clean in the face, but turns out it didn't and then he just curled up like okami and, from what I can see, gave up.


----------



## M.C

Well, this fight sucked.

Every fight on this card sucked except possibly Cung vs. Cote, and even that wasn't great.

Glad I didn't pay for this.


----------



## Abrissbirne

Soakked said:


> Surprised he made peace with Sonnen, that was pretty classy. One thing I like about Sonnen is he is always classy after a lose and dear I say humbled?


he made him millions i would be happy as **** too.


----------



## box

khoveraki said:


> Agreed. Chael could have gotten a TKO in the first, instead the ref is like "work or ill stand you up!"
> 
> Chael is getting punched for two seconds and its over.


For real? Chael did jack shit in the 1st except hold position. You guys are in such denial.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Jesus man...watch the knee...the tip of the knee was always heading to the body.


----------



## Sousa

You'd think Joe Rogan would be able to convince the butt hurt Sonnen fans but no clearly not. Idiots can't take a loss.

It was a clean knee to the body. How many times do people need to tell you to understand it?Ugh stupid


----------



## Rauno

Today Chael entered Andersons world. Chael got punched by a backwards walking Anderson.


----------



## Spec0688

Don't know how people aren't disappointed by this fight, all the hype, all the strong words by Silva, and for it to finish like this. meh...


----------



## kilik

Abrissbirne said:


> Silva didnt deserve this. He meant to hit him in the head. Tries dirty shit at the weigh ins and tries to rub vaseline all over him. He just lost twice to the real champ.


just stfu and go cry in the corner


----------



## osmium

It doesn't even matter if he wiped it off or not it isn't illegal because they already removed the excess vaseline before he entered the cage which is what is illegal. That stuff gets all over both guys as soon as they start touching eachother in every fight.


----------



## AHagglund

Fans of Chael....

accusing OTHERS of cheating....

hypocrisy, anyone?


----------



## Abrissbirne

every single punch was blocked by Chael. i mean come on Chael was hurt but Silva didnt hit him.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Chael folded mentally. I'm trying to figure out where it all went wrong. He threw that spinning backfist for some reason, slipped, and it was all over after that. Should have kept up the pressure against the fence, rather than trying to strike.


----------



## Sousa

When Anderson's sons came in the ring, i thought he was announcing his retirement


----------



## Soakked

khoveraki said:


> Agreed. Chael could have gotten a TKO in the first, instead the ref is like "work or ill stand you up!"
> 
> Chael is getting punched for two seconds and its over.


There is absolutely no way Chael would have gotten the TKO in the first, the first fight proved that not to mention the fact that AS has one of the hardest chins and Chael isn't known for his punching power. I know you are a hater but really this is a bit much.

BTW I thought the stopping was early so I agree with that part but only because I wanted to see AS put on more of a beating on him.


----------



## marcthegame

Now can well all agree SIlva has TDD when he tries. Btw that knee was to the body, the man is the MW champ he knows the rule and being anderson silva that's a technique he can pull off. 

Now that this is over, I'm officially a Chael fan.


----------



## oldfan

there's never been a better finisher. when he gets an opening he kills. Sonnen, Marquart, and Henderson all looked good and fought great fights until he killed'em in a second.

The Only fight left for Silva That I want to see is Jones.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Chael had no business throwing a spinning back fist/elbow. And he was embarassed and wanted to hide after that.

Credit to Anderson. Wish the fight would have lived up to the hype though.


----------



## osmium

Perfect ending for a clown; flailing to the ground in comical fashion and getting destroyed.


----------



## Woodenhead

AHagglund said:


> Fans of Chael....
> 
> accusing OTHERS of cheating....
> 
> hypocrisy, anyone?


lol so true. Luckily I don't like either of them at all.

What happened to Silva doing all the things he said he was gonna do? He won, but man, that was so anticlimactic, considering all the talk. I was hoping for so much more. This card ended up kinda cruddy IMO

At least with the greasing, questionable knee, and early stoppage, it'll keep the forums interesting for a while. LOL ;-)


----------



## oBMTo

All the Chael fanboys keep saying Silva cheated. What were these fanboys saying when Chael tested positive for roids?


----------



## Terror Kovenant

Canadian Psycho said:


> Chael folded mentally. I'm trying to figure out where it all went wrong. He threw that spinning backfist for some reason, slipped, and it was all over after that. Should have kept up the pressure against the fence, rather than trying to strike.


I don't think he folded, he wasn't even given a chance to recover. Ref stopped that incredibly early. Sonnen has taken much more damage in other fights.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

marcthegame said:


> Now can well all agree SIlva has TDD when he tries.


Yeah...seemed to have figured him out this time and Chael seems to have panicked with the spinning back fist.


----------



## Bonnar426

Chael Sonnen Hype...fading...fading...fading...RISING...fading...fading...fading...gone.


----------



## box

oldfan said:


> there's never been a better finisher. when he gets an opening he kills. Sonnen, Marquart, and Henderson all looked good and fought great fights until he killed'em in a second.
> 
> The Only fight left for Silva That I want to see is Jones.


Yep, Jones is the only guy who could have an answer. I would pay for 2 ppv's to watch that.


----------



## Abrissbirne

Bonnar426 said:


> Chael Sonnen Hype...going...going...going...RISING...going...going...going...gone.


He is still the best fighter in the MW devision and will beat everyone in it.


----------



## edlavis88

2 fights, 2 Silva wins, 1 TKO, 1 Submission. That's conclusive enough for me.


----------



## Sousa

I think Chael wouldn't have recovered, that knee hurt him badly and I wouldn't be surprised if his sternum wasn't cracked from that. He couldn't breathe well which is why he crumpled I think


----------



## RHYNO2K

This fight is far from over... At least on the internet :thumb02:


----------



## Soakked

oldfan said:


> there's never been a better finisher. when he gets an opening he kills. Sonnen, Marquart, and Henderson all looked good and fought great fights until he killed'em in a second.
> 
> The Only fight left for Silva That I want to see is Jones.


The problem is if JBJ takes Silva down once the fight will probably be over. Unlike Sonnen, JBJ's GNP is outright dangerous. It will be a bit too much of a size handicap and the fact that everyone JBJ has tried to take down he has (I believe).


----------



## DonGambino

lmao at all the chael stans and there excuses...Get this guy out the ufc hopefully he sticks to his word for a change and retires


----------



## Terror Kovenant

box said:


> Yep, Jones is the only guy who could have an answer. I would pay for 2 ppv's to watch that.


Anderson would KO Jones easy. Jones' wins are largely based upon his physical attributes, where as Silva has the greatest skillset in MMA.


----------



## Hellboy

UFC dies a little more today.

Shit card, shit main event.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

RHYNO2K said:


> This fight is far from over... At least on the internet :thumb02:


Well said...this will rage for years as there will likely never be a third. I don't think even Chael can talk his way into a third, and after how Anderson treated him he'd look like even more of a D-bag if he did.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Terror Kovenant said:


> I don't think he folded, he wasn't even given a chance to recover. Ref stopped that incredibly early. Sonnen has taken much more damage in other fights.


I wouldn't say incredibly early. You could argue that it was a little bit early, but what was Chael really doing to intelligently defend. He just had an arm across his face. Not a lot of effort to get back up.


----------



## Sousa

Abrissbirne said:


> He is still the best fighter in the MW devision and will beat everyone in it.


He lost 4! times in the MW division.You believe his crap about not losing in the MW before Anderson? You are sorely mistaken. He got tapped out by Maia a guy who isn't even in the division anymore and Filho. Get over it he lost and isn't the best fighter. Best wrestler yes .. fighter no


----------



## WestCoastPoutin

DId Sonnen fall on his own or did Silva trip him?

I think Cheat just spun too fast and fell down.

Not sure.


----------



## Sterl

The first round looked exactly like the last fight.Anderson ran in recklessly, and got taken down because he wasn't fighting to his strength, which is using patience and reacting to his opponent's mistakes. Chael proved that he can keep Anderson down when he gets him down and I give him credit for that.

The second round showed Anderson at his best. He kept some distance, defended the shot, and picked his spot to go for the kill. That was the difference I expected to see in this fight, I was just very surprised to see Anderson do the same thing that got him in trouble the first time.

Anderson, the best ever. Haters or not.


----------



## marcthegame

Yall are crazy Chael was covered up in the fetal position. That fight was over, early stoppage??? Come on now.


----------



## Iuanes

Finish wasn't early and the knee was legal. Silva has incredible accuracy, I'd have to see it again, but really I don't think he intended a knee to the head, he's way to aware for that.

Stoppage: That's a fine call, that's never and has never been intelligent defence in the UFC and Chael huggers need to acknowledge it was good.

I think Chael got hit early in the second and was tired by trying the takedown. Anderson, had another great retreating shot as Chael was coming in. After that, Chael was hurting, after the knee it was over.


----------



## G_Land

Hellboy said:


> UFC dies a little more today.
> 
> Shit card, shit main event.



I disagree that was an awesome card:confused02:


----------



## usernamewoman

i wonder who sonnen will trash talk next? because he has no business left in trash talking silva


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Terror Kovenant said:


> I don't think he folded, he wasn't even given a chance to recover. Ref stopped that incredibly early. Sonnen has taken much more damage in other fights.


As much as I would like to agree, Chael was covering up, and we all know that covering up does not equate to intelligently defending yourself anymore. The stoppage was early, but I didn't see anything that led me to believe that Sonnen had an exit strategy. 

And seriously... would some of you morons quit lumping us 'Sonnen fanboys' together. Take a page from your Lord and Saviour's book and show a little good sportsmanship. Christ, some of you are embarrassing. 

If we're being honest, Chael acting a fool with the spinning backfist and slipping to the floor is the only reason Anderson was able to land that fight ending knee. Sonnen practically handed Silva the fight.


----------



## TheReturn

To people saying he greased: are you serious?

To people saying it was early did you not see chael break and then lay there completely turtling?


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

marcthegame said:


> Yall are crazy Chael was covered up in the fetal position. That fight was over, early stoppage??? Come on now.


Wait, it was an early stoppage...he was utilizing the...

http://ettishfetalfighting.8m.com/


----------



## oldfan

Soakked said:


> The problem is if JBJ takes Silva down once the fight will probably be over. Unlike Sonnen, JBJ's GNP is outright dangerous. It will be a bit too much of a size handicap and the fact that everyone JBJ has tried to take down he has (I believe).


And it would be the 1st time I cheered for Silva since he fought Leben. :thumb02:


----------



## jonnyg4508

Canadian Psycho said:


> 'The new Silva...'
> 
> 'Silva by whatever he wants...'
> 
> :laugh:


Silva by whatever he wants.

next


----------



## Life B Ez

WestCoastPoutin said:


> DId Sonnen fall on his own or did Silva trip him?
> 
> I think Cheat just spun too fast and fell down.
> 
> Not sure.


He just fell, I still don't know what the hell he was doing. Kind of sucks that all of this happened and all the hype came to an end because Sonnen stumbled throwing a strike he never should have. 

If Sonnen doesn't fall Anderson doesn't get the knee off, the whole series goes completely differently.


----------



## osmium

Life B Ez said:


> He just fell, I still don't know what the hell he was doing. Kind of sucks that all of this happened and all the hype came to an end because Sonnen stumbled throwing a strike he never should have.
> 
> If Sonnen doesn't fall Anderson doesn't get the knee off, the whole series goes completely differently.


Maybe Silva rubbed vaseline on the mat.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin

Canadian Psycho said:


> As much as I would like to agree, Chael was covering up, and we all know that covering up does not equate to intelligently defending yourself anymore. The stoppage was early, but I didn't see anything that led me to believe that Sonnen had an exit strategy.
> 
> And seriously... would some of you morons quit lumping us 'Sonnen fanboys' together. Take a page from your Lord and Saviour's book and show a little good sportsmanship. Christ, some of you are embarrassing.
> 
> If we're being honest, *Chael acting a fool with the spinning backfist and slipping to the floor is the only reason Anderson was able to land that fight ending knee*. Sonnen practically handed Silva the fight.


HAHAHAH 

This is so true.

Not to say he would not have found another way to win, but yeah, spinning until you're dizzy and falling down is a great way to let the other guy win.
Sonnen looked like a child trying to hit a Piñata.
Well, a huge child on TRT. But that is besides the point.


----------



## oldfan

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Wait, it was an early stoppage...he was utilizing the...
> 
> http://ettishfetalfighting.8m.com/


Poor Fred has worked so hard to redeem himself. 

for naught.


----------



## nissassagame

Nice knee and good stoppage.


----------



## marcthegame

I gotta re watch the fight later on, but before the knee didnt SIlva drop him with a right hand? But in even if Chael did not fell from doing some stupid shit, Silva was on him like files on shit hitting him at will.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

jonnyg4508 said:


> Silva by whatever he wants.
> 
> next


Silva wanted the first round. You fail. 

Next.


----------



## oBMTo

Abrissbirne said:


> He is still the best fighter in the MW devision and will beat everyone in it.


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Old school fan

Chael brought this on himself imo.


----------



## Bustanut91

I am absolutely DELIGHTED at this. I do not like Sonnen, and Silva was a gentleman afterwards which just seemed to annoy Chael more.


----------



## jaycalgary

I hate this ref he does it all the time. Franklin would have lost if it was this loser ref. Sonnen is going to flip when he sees the tape. Silva did a lot of dirty desperate things in this short fight. Vasaline and the second thing I saw was when they were spinning Silva was pulling on Sonnens shorts. Silva is great especially his stand up style and how he takes the time to make his shots count. Was pretty funny how he clowned Sonnen at the end in the interview.


----------



## osmium

marcthegame said:


> I gotta re watch the fight later on, but before the knee didnt SIlva drop him with a right hand? But in even if Chael did not fell from doing some stupid shit, Silva was on him like files on shit hitting him at will.


He managed to get up after the knee and some GNP and then got dropped with a right.


----------



## Ryan1522

WestCoastPoutin said:


> DId Sonnen fall on his own or did Silva trip him?
> 
> I think Cheat just spun too fast and fell down.
> 
> Not sure.


He fell on his own. He was so off balance from missing the spinning back fist that he fell hard. 

Silva capitalized and ended it. 

All this fight has done is leave me wondering who can beat Anderson at 185?

I'd def be up to see him fight Jones at 205. Immense skill and speed vs natural talent and size. 

I think we, the fans, deserve to see that super fight before Andy retires or gets too old and the fight loses it's luster.


----------



## marcthegame

You know what is messed, I actually fell bad for Chael, where does he go now?


----------



## demoman993

Big mistake on Chael's part to throw that silly spinning backfist, even if he hit him with it he wasn't dropping Anderson anyways. Just another night filled with regrets for Chael, although after the first round was over it was quite clear that this wasn't the same Chael from 2 years ago.

Side note: The holding of the shorts for 5 extra seconds was a little silly to me but makes no difference in the end.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Life B Ez said:


> He just fell, I still don't know what the hell he was doing. Kind of sucks that all of this happened and all the hype came to an end because Sonnen stumbled throwing a strike he never should have.
> 
> If Sonnen doesn't fall Anderson doesn't get the knee off, the whole series goes completely differently.


well then ask yourself "why in the world SOnnen was throwing a spinning club fist"

and it is answered with....Silva started stuffing takedowns and was getting the confidence and timing with his strikes. 

Chael's shots became slower and from further away. Silva began to stuff them and started throwing better hands.

Silva toyed with SOnnen the first round. He came out and ran into a double leg and defended the whole round.

Sonnen just wanted to lay and pray. He had full mount and the most he could muster were a few ear slaps. He was scared shitless to do ANYTHING from the FULL MOUNT position!


----------



## Bonnar426

Chael fans around the world are really racking up the excuses. Its ridiculous. 

Anderson was greased
Anderson grabbed his shorts
Knee was illegal
Chael just tripped
Fight was stopped too soon.

I wouldn't be surprised if people started claiming Anderson poked Sonnen in the eye.


----------



## prolyfic

marcthegame said:


> I gotta re watch the fight later on, but before the knee didnt SIlva drop him with a right hand?


No Sonnen dropped himself with some wierd attempt at a spinning elbow. Then Silva hit him with that knee to the body (CLEAN BTW) and that was the beginning of the end.

All the people that said Anderson wasn't hurt, then why this time around Chael could do nothing from gaurd, half gaurd, side control and mount. The only reason the TD happened was cause Anderson over commited and Chael got in real low. Stop the hate and show some love to YOUR MW CHAMPION.

Oh and I love how Anderson embaressed Chael by inviting him to a BBQ in Brazil....Medium Rare Chael (you prick)


----------



## Woodenhead

Yeah, looks like Chael handed it to him. What a rookie move haha


----------



## oBMTo

Old school fan said:


> Chael brought this on himself imo.


Please remember everyone, that Chael was getting embarrassed the entire second round, including the moments before the backfist.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

Bonnar426 said:


> Chael fans around the world are really racking up the excuses. Its ridiculous.
> 
> Anderson was greased
> Anderson grabbed his shorts
> Knee was illegal
> Chael just tripped
> Fight was stopped too soon.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if people started claiming that Anderson poked Sonnen in the eye.


Anderson stole his drugs...it's obvious.


----------



## marcthegame

Woodenhead said:


> Yeah, looks like Chael handed it to him. What a rookie move haha


looks like Silva tripped him.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin

Old school fan said:


> Chael brought this on himself imo.



holy ****.

I actually cannot stop laughing.

this is crazy. 

Im a full grown man, in tears, laughing at this gif.


----------



## Old school fan

Yes, Silva stuffed all his TD attempts, but that spinning crap sealed the fight


----------



## woeisme

playful and daring silva gave sonnen the 1st round to buoy sonnen's confidence.
rd 2 sonnen believed his own hype and made the stupid mistake.

this is a premature stoppage as silva wasn't given the chance to end the fight with FATALITY when it's only 5 seconds away.

glad they made amends in the end as i believe sonnen is a nice person when he's not trolling.


----------



## Woodenhead

marcthegame said:


> looks like Silva tripped him.


No, he didn't, you can see it in the other better gif clearly that he planted his foot clean. Even if not, stupid move lol


----------



## freakshowexcess

Man, the way this fight played out really leaves me disappointed. I thought the stoppage was early (my first thought after the stoppage was how little time Chael was given to recover and get back up compared to, for example, Lesnar v. Carwin), and now that the fight is over, none of the questions I had leading into this fight have been answered. I wanted either a dominant 5 round performance from Sonnen (because honestly, there's no way in hell he would ever finish Silva), or a decisive finish from Silva, and neither happened IMO. Congrats to Silva though, still the most dominant fighter in UFC history.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Canadian Psycho said:


> Silva wanted the first round. You fail.
> 
> Next.


close enough to be the best ever!

:thumb02:


----------



## marcthegame

Bisping vs Chael 2.


----------



## Alessia

Yeah you can see Sonnens leg hit Silva's causing him to fall. At least it's a slight bit less embarrassing than throwing it and falling on your own.


----------



## Trix

Good fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## evilstevie

Chael not on PED's = this fight.


----------



## Sterl

Also anyone complaining about an early stoppage or the knee being illegal needs to watch it again. Chael was completely folded up and not intelligently defending himself, and the knee landed to the body, which is perfectly legal. (Ask Tito)


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

If people can blame Yves for not doing anything because they think that Silva held on to Sonnen's shorts for a good while. Then I would like to blame Yves for not standing them up when Silva did enough to neutralize Sonnen on the ground for a good while. Silva won fair and square, I can rest easy that I was right and made a good amount of money... good night.


----------



## Old school fan

Canadian Psycho said:


> Silva wanted the first round. You fail.
> 
> Next.


That may not have been his gameplan though, his corner said something like 'ok you got him confident, now go and finish this'.


----------



## oBMTo

demoman993 said:


> Big mistake on Chael's part to throw that silly spinning backfist, even if he hit him with it he wasn't dropping Anderson anyways. Just another night filled with regrets for Chael, although after the first round was over it was quite clear that this wasn't the same Chael from 2 years ago.
> 
> Side note: The holding of the shorts for 5 extra seconds was a little silly to me but makes no difference in the end.


The Chael from 2 years ago was roided up.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Haha, it is a funny GIF. I can see that making a few highlight reels. 

I want Bisping vs. Silva. Mike's the only remaining 'big' name at MW yet to fight the champion, and even though he doesn't deserve the shot, I'm not sure who else there is. Maybe Munoz if he gets by Weidman.


----------



## oldfan

Bonnar426 said:


> Chael fans around the world are really racking up the excuses. Its ridiculous.
> 
> Anderson was greased
> Anderson grabbed his shorts
> Knee was illegal
> Chael just tripped
> Fight was stopped too soon.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if people started claiming Anderson poked Sonnen in the eye.


As the biggest Chael fanboy here I can say that 

Anderson greased
Anderson grabbed his shorts
Knee was incredible like a sniper shot
Anderson tripped Chael
Fight was definitely not stopped too soon. Chael was in serious danger.


----------



## Sterl

Old school fan said:


> That may not have been his gameplan though, his corner said something like 'ok you got him confident, now go and finish this'.


Even as one of Anderson's biggest fanboys, I'll admit what happened in the first is absolutely not what he wanted to happen. The first round was the last fight picking up where it left off.


----------



## marcthegame

Canadian Psycho said:


> Haha, it is a funny GIF. I can see that making a few highlight reels.
> 
> I want Bisping vs. Silva. Mike's the only remaining 'big' name at MW yet to fight the champion, and even though he doesn't deserve the shot, I'm not sure who else there is. Maybe Munoz if he gets by Weidman.


I know Bisping deserve it, but do u really hate Bisping that much? In all honestly i'm not trying to be rude/cocky/fanboy,etc but Bisping is a striker and will get eaten alive by SIlva.


----------



## marcthegame

Word on the street was Steven Seagal taught ANderson that knee.


----------



## AmdM

evilstevie said:


> Chael not on PED's = this fight.


Even more ridiculous if you think that he's on ped's anyway.


----------



## Old school fan

Sterl said:


> Even as one of Anderson's biggest fanboys, I'll admit what happened in the first is absolutely not what he wanted to happen. The first round was the last fight picking up where it left off.


I'm not saying it was, just that the corner said it. Maybe they were trying to build confidence for Silva, I don't know.


----------



## marcthegame

Old school fan said:


> I'm not saying it was, just that the corner said it. Maybe they were trying to build confidence for Silva, I don't know.


Might be a mentally thing no one will know unless Silva can explain the first. But the 2nd his TDD looked amazing and he went to work. Dropping hands etc.


----------



## Bonnar426

Canadian Psycho said:


> Haha, it is a funny GIF. I can see that making a few highlight reels.
> 
> I want Bisping vs. Silva. Mike's the only remaining 'big' name at MW yet to fight the champion, and even though he doesn't deserve the shot, I'm not sure who else there is. Maybe Munoz if he gets by Weidman.


No! I can honestly say that fight does not interest me in the slightest. Its pretty much the same feeling I got when it was announced Thales Leites and Patrick Cote were going to fight Anderson.

I think its time Anderson considered moving up a weight class.


----------



## Joabbuac

Life B Ez said:


> He just fell, I still don't know what the hell he was doing. Kind of sucks that all of this happened and all the hype came to an end because Sonnen stumbled throwing a strike he never should have.
> 
> If Sonnen doesn't fall Anderson doesn't get the knee off, the whole series goes completely differently.


Sonnen got desperate when he couldnt get that takedown, i mean honestly....if he tired while dominantly taking Silva down at will the first time how was he gonna be struggling for it and taking shots at the same time. 

Sonnen ended up falling under the spell they all do....took 7 rounds to do, which is a massive credit to him.


----------



## cookiefritas

What a disappointing ending. Sonnen has mental lapses in fights that he has no business making at this level. 

This fight still leaves me thinking that Sonnen was going to tool Silva for the majority of this fight, just like he did on their first fight.


----------



## osmium

Canadian Psycho said:


> Haha, it is a funny GIF. I can see that making a few highlight reels.
> 
> I want Bisping vs. Silva. Mike's the only remaining 'big' name at MW yet to fight the champion, and even though he doesn't deserve the shot, I'm not sure who else there is. Maybe Munoz if he gets by Weidman.


I'm rooting for Boetch to gorilla smash Lombard and get the title shot.


----------



## deadmanshand

cookiefritas said:


> What a disappointing ending. Sonnen has mental lapses in fights that he has no business making at this level.
> 
> This fight still leaves me thinking that Sonnen was going to tool Silva for the majority of this fight, just like he did on their first fight.


Did you see round two? Where Silva stuffed then destroyed Sonnen?


----------



## Canadian Psycho

marcthegame said:


> I know Bisping deserve it, but do u really hate Bisping that much? In all honestly i'm not trying to be rude/cocky/fanboy,etc but Bisping is a striker and will get eaten alive by SIlva.


I have no beliefs that Mike would win, but it could be one of the few, fun fights remaining. People will rag on Chael purely to make themselves feel good, but the truth is, he was one of very few men of legitimate threat to Anderson's title. I don't see Mike being a threat, but it'd be interesting to see. 

I'm hoping Chael gets Wanderlei next.


----------



## americanfighter

I hate fights like this. I havent seen the fight so dont have an opinion yet but it sounds like now we are going to go on and argue for weeks about what would have happened if the reff let it go longer was the knee legal and so on and so forth. 

I would have much preferred a clean ko or a 5 round domination by either fighter.


----------



## marcthegame

cookiefritas said:


> What a disappointing ending. Sonnen has mental lapses in fights that he has no business making at this level.
> 
> This fight still leaves me thinking that Sonnen was going to tool Silva for the majority of this fight, just like he did on their first fight.


WTF, I don't know what happen in the first, but in the second Silva stopped all his takedowns. Was walking towards him taking his shots, was hitting him, dropped his hands moved around, then finished him.


----------



## ASTMMA

omg so glad thats over. Go Silva! Chael is good with a take down, but he cant stand with Silva. So Glad Silva cleaned his clock.


----------



## jaycalgary

Silva must have been pretty scared of Sonnen by how dirty he fought.


----------



## JWP

ahhhh that was pretty sweet. not as sweet as if he beat him up abit more, which is what wouldve happened if chael was dumb enough to get back up

ppl want to know what happened to chael mentally. i think its obvious - he was scared, he realised he was about to get beaten up

because he's not a great fighter, he's a great wrestler. his standup is terrible. he relies on top position only, submitting brian stann doesnt make you a submission specialist



i agree with everyone that says jones is the logical fight. ive been saying for about 2 years that this is the most relevant fight in mma today and it still is

a gsp match intrigues me aswell


----------



## Sterl

cookiefritas said:


> What a disappointing ending. Sonnen has mental lapses in fights that he has no business making at this level.
> 
> This fight still leaves me thinking that Sonnen was going to tool Silva for the majority of this fight, just like he did on their first fight.


Why does no one understand the fact that Anderson stopped the take down when he wasn't rushing in like a mad man throwing strikes. He wasn't going to tool Silva when Silva finally reverted back to doing what he does best. He got stuck in the same situation all of Anderson's opponents have. He panicked when he couldn't get him down and made a huge mistake that Anderson capitalized on beautifully. This is no different then any of Anderson's other impressive stoppages, but people really wish it was.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

Sterl said:


> Even as one of Anderson's biggest fanboys, I'll admit what happened in the first is absolutely not what he wanted to happen. The first round was the last fight picking up where it left off.


Being a Silva fan does not give you anymore insight to his game plan than anyone else. Was it on purpose.... I don't know and neither do you.

I think it's funny for those who credit Chael's spinning maneuver as the turning point. In my eyes after stuffing two take downs and keeping Chael at distance, the momentum had already shifted and forced Chael to try something risky. 

Chael offered nothing on the ground but when he failed on those two take downs, I believe he realized he was in trouble. 

The fancy spinny fally move was the particular move AS exploited.... But don't think that was where the tides shifted.


----------



## marcthegame

Canadian Psycho said:


> I have no beliefs that Mike would win, but it could be one of the few, fun fights remaining. People will rag on Chael purely to make themselves feel good, but the truth is, he was one of very few men of legitimate threat to Anderson's title. I don't see Mike being a threat, but it'd be interesting to see.
> 
> I'm hoping Chael gets Wanderlei next.


See the problem i have with MW now, as much as a fanboy i am of Silva. Chael SOnnen will always be the number 2 guy. He will beat everybody not named silva. Which is why i think its time for a super fight or a new division for SIlva. 170 or 205. Or hell give him a HW, the man is skilled enough to fight anybody.


----------



## oldfan

Joabbuac said:


> Sonnen got desperate when he couldnt get that takedown, i mean honestly....if he tired while dominantly taking Silva down at will the first time how was he gonna be struggling for it and taking shots at the same time.
> 
> Sonnen ended up falling under the spell they all do....took 7 rounds to do, which is a massive credit to him.


Sonnen wasn't desperate. He was trying to be unpredictable. Silva tripped him. Because alien cyborgs can do shit like that.


----------



## ASTMMA

jaycalgary said:


> Silva must have been pretty scared of Sonnen by how dirty he fought.


:thumbsup:


----------



## osmium

marcthegame said:


> See the problem i have with MW now, as much as a fanboy i am of Silva. Chael SOnnen will always be the number 2 guy. He will beat everybody not named silva. Which is why i think its time for a super fight or a new division for SIlva. 170 or 205. Or hell give him a HW, the man is skilled enough to fight anybody.


Vitor might be able to punch Chael in the back of the head enough times to win.


----------



## Joabbuac

The Silva fans hating on Sonnen are pathetic and kind of dumb, you are hating on your own guy - Chael Sonnen has uplifted Silva to a new level, he has made him what he is....Silva needed a chance to show he can win fights like the first then improve so much for the second.


----------



## marcthegame

osmium said:


> Vitor might be able to punch Chael in the back of the head enough times to win.


With Vitor, its the question is can he stop chael from taking him down and grind out the fight. Its the question with all of Chael's future opponent.


----------



## IcemanJacques

ASTMMA said:


> :thumbsup:


What are you talking about?


----------



## Fieos

Rich Franklin needs to give Chael a call. 

"Yeah bro...been there... Yup... Twice for me as well... On the bright side you don't need reconstructive surgery...


----------



## Joabbuac

oldfan said:


> Sonnen wasn't desperate. He was trying to be unpredictable. Silva tripped him. Because alien cyborgs can do shit like that.


Yea but the thing is, Sonnen is never unpredictable....he has always done exactly what works and even said as much going in, him being unpredictable is a sign of desperation to me.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

osmium said:


> Vitor might be able to punch Chael in the back of the head enough times to win.


Not if Chael cycles wrong. He will be too much when he cheats. See I can do that too!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Anderson vs. Sonnen and Vitor. It's the next logical step. 

I'd also like to say this. And I mean it. Had it been GSP rubbing himself down with grease, a whole lot of you would be flipping your lids right now. You Anderson Silva fans are the worst kind of hypocrites. You know this. Fact. 

I don't give a **** what you think. And I'm going to kill you.


----------



## Calminian

You have to fight a perfect fight against Silva. That's the problem for any opponent. Screw up once, and it's over. Sonnen could beat Silva if they fought enough times, but it doesn't work that way. Bummer for Sonnen. they should be 1 and 1 right now.


----------



## marcthegame

Joabbuac said:


> Yea but the thing is, Sonnen is never unpredictable....he has always done exactly what works and even said as much going in, him being unpredictable is a sign of desperation to me.


Well he had to make adjustments, even a fool could tell what the game plan was from the first fight was. I just hoped that spinning move was not one of his adjustment as he likely thought he could hit silva standing up like the first fight.


----------



## vilify

The American gangster :happy01:


----------



## Joabbuac

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson vs. Sonnen and Vitor. It's the next logical step.
> 
> I'd also like to say this. And I mean it. Had it been GSP rubbing himself down with grease, a whole lot of you would be flipping your lids right now. You Anderson Silva fans are the worst kind of hypocrites. You know this. Fact.
> 
> I don't give a **** what you think. And I'm going to kill you.



:laugh: stay dignified man, you doing good so far.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Calminian said:


> You have to fight a perfect fight against Silva. That's the problem for any opponent. Screw up once, and it's over. Sonnen could beat Silva if they fought enough times, but it doesn't work that way. Bummer for Sonnen. they should be 1 and 1 right now.


Don't think so. Easily 2-0. Sonnen made a mistake each time and lost each time. Don't see how that takes a fight away from Anderson. Sounds like Sonnen should have been more careful.


----------



## osmium

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson vs. Sonnen and Vitor. It's the next logical step.
> 
> I'd also like to say this. And I mean it. Had it been GSP rubbing himself down with grease, a whole lot of you would be flipping your lids right now. You Anderson Silva fans are the worst kind of hypocrites. You know this. Fact.
> 
> I don't give a **** what you think. And I'm going to kill you.


GSP added vaseline and AS didn't.


----------



## DragonStriker

vilify said:


> The American gangster :happy01:


LOL I just laughed so loud idk why that was so funny the american gangster lol.


----------



## AHagglund

Yves needs some credit for not stopping that fight when the knee landed. I could easily have seen his DQ'ing Silva there.


----------



## freakshowexcess

Anyone who is saying Silva fought dirty is out of their mind. He won fair and square. I don't agree with the stoppage (which isn't to say that I think Chael would've recovered, I just think he should've been given a few more seconds to), but Silva doesn't decide when the fight gets stopped. Silva is currently, and will be for the foreseeable future, the most dominant champion in UFC history.


----------



## Reforzo230

kilik said:


> just like i predicted, dismantled in the 2nd round


Same here. So I wonder if Sonnen will keep to his word and leave the UFC. (Obvi joke, calm down trolls)


----------



## M_D

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson vs. Sonnen and Vitor. It's the next logical step.
> 
> I'd also like to say this. And I mean it. Had it been GSP rubbing himself down with grease, a whole lot of you would be flipping your lids right now. You Anderson Silva fans are the worst kind of hypocrites. You know this. Fact.
> 
> I don't give a **** what you think. And I'm going to kill you.


Huge anderson fan but even im gunna make a gsp anderson sig that is sponcered by vasiline just for the fun of it 

but yeah once they are allowed in the ring the vasiline that is on them is legal amount


----------



## above

It seems like it was all for nothing after all! 

There he was lying on the ground in the fetal position getting destroyed by Anderson, just like I said he would (although I must admit the fetal position was an added bonus).

I must say I enjoyed seeing how sportsman-like Anderson was after the fight but a part of me feels that chael didn't deserve any of the respect he received after all that garbage he talked the last few years. 


PS. The chael fanboys need to give it a rest with the whining and the excuses. Your boy got stomped. End of.


----------



## Sterl

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson vs. Sonnen and Vitor. It's the next logical step.
> 
> I'd also like to say this. And I mean it. Had it been GSP rubbing himself down with grease, a whole lot of you would be flipping your lids right now. You Anderson Silva fans are the worst kind of hypocrites. You know this. Fact.
> 
> I don't give a **** what you think. And I'm going to kill you.



Ok, I'll admit him rubbing the grease on his arms and body was a dumb move. However it made absolutely no difference on the result of the fight and if you try to argue that you will be wasting your time.

And worst kind of hypocrites? Seriously? Chael built his entire image on being a shit talking boring style wrestler but when Anderson reacts the whole Chael fan base erupts with anger over it. Give it rest. I understand your bitter but the better guy won the fight tonight.


----------



## tie

I was shitting my pants going "not this shit again" until Chael got full mount and didn't manage anything at all. That was the turning point for me in this fight. That has to boost Silvas confidence. I'll not pretend to know what goes on in the heads of people fighting for profit and glory in a cage, but I'd like to think that Silva was out of his comfort zone in the first round and got schooled, but Chaels inability to finish might have given Silva time to enter his Jedi mode.


----------



## Soakked

I wonder what Master Segal has to say about this...


----------



## cookiefritas

Chael made a rookie mistake and Silva capitalized on it. There is nothing else to see here. Chael puts AS on his ass pretty much at will, but he can't finish him and prevent him from landing something for 25 mins. 

Chael is too safe of a fighter. You put a guy on his ass withing 10 seconds of a fight, mount him with a full minute remaining on the round and don't push for the finish. Sorry Chael, you will never be champion with that safe mindset; you have the skills but not the killer instinct.


----------



## dlxrevolution

I can't believe no one commented on the Silva having different shorts than his trademark Black and Yellow.

Anyways, goodbye Chael. Time to vanish in thin air like you were before.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Canadian Psycho said:


> Anderson vs. Sonnen and Vitor. It's the next logical step.
> 
> I'd also like to say this. And I mean it. Had it been GSP rubbing himself down with grease, a whole lot of you would be flipping your lids right now. You Anderson Silva fans are the worst kind of hypocrites. You know this. Fact.
> 
> I don't give a **** what you think. And I'm going to kill you.


lol you lost it dear fellow canadian..
GSP got Vaseline all over his back and nothing was done and it started a controversy.
Silva got Vaseline all over his back, and Yves wiped him down before the fight. Their is no greasing controversy.. god damn , but yea keep making excuses.


----------



## Life B Ez

Soakked said:


> I wonder what Master Segal has to say about this...


he taught him that knee son.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Sterl said:


> Ok, I'll admit him rubbing the grease on his arms and body was a dumb move. However it made absolutely no difference on the result of the fight and if you try to argue that you will be wasting your time.
> 
> And worst kind of hypocrites? Seriously? Chael built his entire image on being a shit talking boring style wrestler but when Anderson reacts the whole Chael fan base erupts with anger over it. Give it rest. I understand your bitter but the better guy won the fight tonight.


I didn't say it had any outcome on the fight. I'm saying that GSP caught a lot of flack for far less. It's just funny the lengths that people go to to defend their favourite fighters, even when it means playing the hypocrite. I suppose we all do it. 

I'm not bitter over anything. I was having a laugh. I've given both of these men the respect they deserve, which is something most people haven't. So you can kiss my perfectly formed arse


----------



## HitOrGetHit

I know people aren't commenting on Silva rubbing his face and then his body. He has done that for a long time now. Nothing new here.


----------



## vilify

I hope that's enough proof for the Sonnenbots that Anderson Silva is miles ahead of Sonnen. 

My only regret tonight is the fight was stopped so soon. I really wanted Silva to punish him and cave his fuking head in with elbows.


----------



## ASTMMA

DragonStriker said:


> LOL I just laughed so loud idk why that was so funny the american gangster lol.





vilify said:


> The American gangster :happy01:


raise01:raise01:raise01:raise01:

LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!! 

http://allsportstees.spreadshirt.com/the-spider-brazil-silva-mma-A10361387/customize/color/2


----------



## Old school fan

Also, lol @ Silva inviting Sonnen to a bbq at his home. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## osmium

Life B Ez said:


> he taught him that knee son.


The classic Aikido shorts hold.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

Old school fan said:


> Also, lol @ Silva inviting Sonnen to a bbq at his home. :laugh: :laugh:


I thought that was pretty funny as well.


----------



## Prolific

rewatching that gif and laughing so many times i noticed a few things, the guy in the white in the crowd the only one pumped up standing.... And my favorite is right before anderson knees sonnen when hes walking up the pole in the background says "assassins creed" (great games btw) but it was fitting LMAO... The Greatest ever and there is no debate!


----------



## Canadian Psycho

I don't see how anyone could have it out for Anderson after that post fight speech. And you'll see more of the real Sonnen shine through from this point onward. As far as I'm concerned, tonight has mercifully squashed quite a bit of nonsense. Perhaps not on this forum, but I'll be ignoring most of that.


----------



## Sterl

HitOrGetHit said:


> I thought that was pretty funny as well.


Chael looked legit pissed off when Anderson hand his arm around his neck and was rambling on for the crowd to respect him. Chael has said it's all for nothing if he didn't win the belt and I think that is one thing he said that's actually true.


----------



## jaycalgary

I'm am surprised how some of the Silva fans on here can be such poor winners. Poor winner=loser!


----------



## halifaxdonair

this fight separated the sonnen fans from the silva haters. a lot of sonnen fans have shown themselves to be very classy tonight.

like any fight that is hyped, it didn't live up to expectations.


----------



## Joabbuac

Sterl said:


> Chael looked legit pissed off when Anderson hand his arm around his neck and was rambling on for the crowd to respect him. Chael has said it's all for nothing if he didn't win the belt and I think that is one thing he said that's actually true.


Chael was dejected...he really built him self up and it was a long way to fall. 

Im just glad he called Silva a "True Champion" Will be interesting to here his post fight comments too.


----------



## Reforzo230

cookiefritas said:


> Chael made a rookie mistake and Silva capitalized on it. There is nothing else to see here. Chael puts AS on his ass pretty much at will, but he can't finish him and prevent him from landing something for 25 mins.
> 
> Chael is too safe of a fighter. You put a guy on his ass withing 10 seconds of a fight, mount him with a full minute remaining on the round and don't push for the finish. Sorry Chael, you will never be champion with that safe mindset; you have the skills but not the killer instinct.


He tried to take him down again in the 2nd but couldn't. So your taking down at will logic is wrong. Silva realized what was up and didn't want it to happen again.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Sterl said:


> Chael looked legit pissed off when Anderson hand his arm around his neck and was rambling on for the crowd to respect him. Chael has said it's all for nothing if he didn't win the belt and I think that is one thing he said that's actually true.


Nobody enters a competition to be #2, they might be happy they made it that far, but it will always sting them that they didnt get to be #1. Sonnen is now blocked from the title for a long time and may never get another opportunity until stars align. He has every right to be disappointed, especially the way it played out. If he went down, in his head, it certainly shouldnt have been like that.

Anderson already wants to squash any beef, some Sonnen fans are following suit. Respect. But some would rather go out kicking and screaming... whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## llamabob

*I Think Chael has AS's number..*

But he's not smart enough to ever beat him.

Their first fight, he dismantled the best fighter in the world. In the 5th round, the smart move would have been to lay and pray, put in just enough work to avoid being stood back up, and let the seconds tick away to a legendary win.

Instead, he got over confident, wanted a finish, and got caught. And I'm not trying to play arm-chair fighter. It's understandable what his mind set was in the 5th round. It wouldn't be the finish of legend, but still, other than AS nut huggers, who could blame a guy for destroying the best fighter in the world for 4 rounds, then playing it safe in the 5th?

Tonight, he completely controlled round 1. And there is no way AS purposely gave him the TD, AS got worked. Second round, AS steps up his game, defends the TD's, and Chael again, takes a goofy chance at throwing a spinning back fist and drops himself.

I honestly think Chael has the tools to dismantle Silva, but he's never going to be disciplined enough to do it. I would actually like to see a rematch after JBJ.

My humble opinion.


----------



## ASTMMA

Prolific said:


> rewatching that gif and laughing so many times i noticed a few things, the guy in the white in the crowd the only one pumped up standing.... And my favorite is right before anderson knees sonnen when hes walking up the pole in the background says "assassins creed" (great games btw) but it was fitting LMAO... The Greatest ever and there is no debate!




that guy was me! just in my living room! LOLOLOL


----------



## deadmanshand

cookiefritas said:


> Chael made a rookie mistake and Silva capitalized on it. There is nothing else to see here. Chael puts AS on his ass pretty much at will, but he can't finish him and prevent him from landing something for 25 mins.
> 
> Chael is too safe of a fighter. You put a guy on his ass withing 10 seconds of a fight, mount him with a full minute remaining on the round and don't push for the finish. Sorry Chael, you will never be champion with that safe mindset; you have the skills but not the killer instinct.


No. Silva stuffed him in the second round. Casually. Chael didn't lose because of a rookie mistake. He lost because Anderson is better.

All in all I must say the reaction of the actual Sonnen fans tonight has been refreshing after the last 2 years of this crap. Restores a little bit of my faith in the posters around here. Anderson's actions towards Chael were also awesome.

That being said I will forever hate Chael. So I propose that he move to 205 and take on Jon Jones.


----------



## deadmanshand

Umm.. no. Sonnen's tds getting stuffed spelled the end for him. If he can't wrestle**** Anderson he can't beat him. What happened tonight is that Silva proved the first fight was a fluke and that it was the closest Chael is ever going to get to his belt.


----------



## rabakill

I never liked Anderson, can't stand the guy. Too bad he'll never fight Jon Jones. My top 3:

1.GSP
2.JDS
3.Rich Franklin

Bottom 3

1.Silva
2.JBJ
3.Overeem

Too bad nobody will ever beat this guy, it really sucks to hate the guy who is champ so much. I never really liked Chael, but I desperately hoped he would beat Anderson.


----------



## TraMaI

Even though, from the gif (page 33) that knee hits Chael's chest, I still feel like it's illegal. Hit hit him in the face with his thigh before the knee hits the chest and it very obviously rocked him and ended that fight. I want a third, in all honesty, because I think there's too much controversy with this and because I think Chael is the only fighter in that division has a chance to beat him.


----------



## ArcherCC

Tonight Silva proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that Chael has nothing what so ever for him. Yes Chael took him down in the first, and did nothing to him, then failed miserably in the second to take Anderson down, realized that Anderson had allowed him the TD in the first and freaked, threw a Spinning back fist and was finished. He has neither the tools nor the mindset to ever challenge Anderson. Period. Dot. The. End.


----------



## osmium

Stann just said that Chael was practicing spinning back elbows earlier in the day in the cage so I guess that was part of his gameplan not something he just randomly decided to go for.


----------



## deadmanshand

It hit square in the chest. The only controversy in this fight is in your mind, TraMaI.


----------



## StandThemUp

Chael's done. Face it. That was his chance. If Silva wasn't hurt in the first fight, this one wouldn't have even happened.

So Chael can take someone down and lay on top of them. Big deal, so can Fitch. This just proves you need to be able to do more than lay and pray to be a real champ.

Chael does have Silva's number, and he can call him whenever he wants to ask if it's a good time to come to Brazil for the BBQ. But that's about it.

Chael proved he is nothing more than an over rated Wrestler that doesn't belong in MMA.


----------



## jaycalgary

I don't feel too good about that knee. It really looks like an out to kill move. It's a knee to the throat with thigh to the jaw. Surprised it didn't look illegal to that worthless ref especially with Sonnens head bouncing back from it. No doubt an early stoppage but oh well the most disappointing part now is Silva probably gets real easy fights for a while.


----------



## Sterl

TraMaI said:


> Even though, from the gif (page 33) that knee hits Chael's chest, I still feel like it's illegal. Hit hit him in the face with his thigh before the knee hits the chest and it very obviously rocked him and ended that fight. I want a third, in all honesty, because I think there's too much controversy with this and because I think Chael is the only fighter in that division has a chance to beat him.


The point of impact was the chest. They showed a zoomed in view of it and it was very clear that the knee only did damage to his body because that's where the impact was centered. Chael doesn't deserve a 3rd fight over his face possibly being grazed by Andersons leg after the knee hit. And where is the controversy? This is like every other impressive finish Anderson has on his resume. He made the other guy wilt and turtle up with precise shots and superior movement.


----------



## llamabob

How do you figure. Sonnen did in the first round what he did their entire first fight. I'm not saying Silva had no chance and would have lost guaranteed. But it's also short sighted to say a couple of stuffed attempts in the second round spelled doom for Chael. Chael failed with his goofy spinning back fist, that is what set him up for a quick loss. At that point in the fight, his mistake solely set up his demise.

It is entirely premature to say that a few stuffed attempts represent the doom of Chael.

But I think you're missing my point. All I'm implying, is that if Chael was able to control his recklessness, he could stand a great chance at beating Silva. However, after two fights, it doesn't seem likely he ever could.


----------



## halifaxdonair

i could blame a guy for playing a safe strategy. i respect chael a lot more for not backing down. there is a reason many people hate on guida, condit and gsp etc. there is a reason people hate silva for the demian maia fight.

edit: the thread i was responding too got merged. please forgive if this didn't make sense.


----------



## deadmanshand

jaycalgary said:


> I don't feel too good about that knee. It really looks like an out to kill move. It's a knee to the throat with thigh to the jaw. Surprised it didn't look illegal to that worthless ref especially with Sonnens head bouncing back from it. No doubt an early stoppage but oh well the most disappointing part now is Silva probably gets real easy fights for a while.


The throat is in the chest now? Shit. I missed that memo.



llamabob said:


> How do you figure. Sonnen did in the first round what he did their entire first fight. I'm not saying Silva had no chance and would have lost guaranteed. But it's also short sighted to say a couple of stuffed attempts in the second round spelled doom for Chael. Chael failed with his goofy spinning back fist, that is what set him up for a quick loss. At that point in the fight, his mistake solely set up his demise.
> 
> It is entirely premature to say that a few stuffed attempts represent the doom of Chael.
> 
> But I think you're missing my point. All I'm implying, is that if Chael was able to control his recklessness, he could stand a great chance at beating Silva. However, after two fights, it doesn't seem likely he ever could.


It is not short sighted to say that Anderson forcing Chael to stand spelled his doom. Forcing him to work harder for every take down would have gassed him. It showed in the Bisping fight. Even without that fall he was going to lose from that point on. It was just a matter of time.


----------



## vilify

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't see how anyone could have it out for Anderson after that post fight speech.* And you'll see more of the real Sonnen shine through from this point onward.* As far as I'm concerned, tonight has mercifully squashed quite a bit of nonsense. Perhaps not on this forum, but I'll be ignoring most of that.


Sonnen is just trying to sell fights we all know that. The problem is he crosses the line too often. The comment about smacking Anderson's wife on the butt is an example. He really needs to go back to the drawing board not to humble himself but to fine tune his delivery of smack talk.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Fair comment, villify. 

That said, it's hard to be a classy Sonnen fan when you read retarded comments like 'Sonnen doesn't belong in MMA' and 'Silva allowed himself to be controlled the entire first round'.

Are some of you really so stupid? I'll be leaving this thread, because I can no longer handle the idiocy. If you people want to drag this out and have to be so petty, then have fun talking amongst yourselves. As a wise man once said, the fight is over. It's time to put one foot in front of the other.


----------



## Old school fan

StandThemUp said:


> Chael's done. Face it. That was his chance. If Silva wasn't hurt in the first fight, this one wouldn't have even happened.
> 
> So Chael can take someone down and lay on top of them. Big deal, so can Fitch. This just proves you need to be able to do more than lay and pray to be a real champ.
> 
> Chael does have Silva's number, and he can call him whenever he wants to ask if it's a good time to come to Brazil for the BBQ. But that's about it.
> 
> Chael proved he is nothing more than an over rated Wrestler that doesn't belong in MMA.


I think it will be just like last time, give him a couple of weeks and he will be back on his shit talking, claiming he lost because Anderson was greased, grabbed his short, landed illegal knee, and that they should have a rubber match because it is 1-1 now.


----------



## El Bresko

Anderson.. I love you


----------



## malice

didn't chael say: "If I lose, I'll leave the octagon FOREVER."....


----------



## Sterl

llamabob said:


> How do you figure. Sonnen did in the first round what he did their entire first fight. I'm not saying Silva had no chance and would have lost guaranteed. But it's also short sighted to say a couple of stuffed attempts in the second round spelled doom for Chael. Chael failed with his goofy spinning back fist, that is what set him up for a quick loss. At that point in the fight, his mistake solely set up his demise.
> 
> It is entirely premature to say that a few stuffed attempts represent the doom of Chael.
> 
> But I think you're missing my point. All I'm implying, is that if Chael was able to control his recklessness, he could stand a great chance at beating Silva. However, after two fights, it doesn't seem likely he ever could.


Actually this fight showed that Anderson needed to be the one to control his recklessness.He came out in this fight the same as he did in the last fight, guns a blazing and throwing wild punches to catch Chael early. Chael saw this, and got a fairly easy takedown because Anderson was off balance and not able to keep any distance from Sonnen to make the takedown harder to achieve. Anderson proved that when he fights the way he has against all the other guys who were supposed to be the guy to beat him he is extremely difficult to deal with. Great wrestling or not.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

The fight was pretty anticlimactic for me. People are reaching a bit:

-The knee wasnt illegal
-It wasn't a super dominant fight for Anderson. I like Silva and absolutely despise Sonnen but you can't deny being worried in the first round for Silva.

Now.. People thinking Silva can beat Jon Jones. Silva doesn't even believe he has a chance against Jon Jones(post presser). He looked like he wants nothing of Jon Jones.


----------



## llamabob

Sterl said:


> Actually this fight showed that Anderson needed to be the one to control his recklessness.He came out in this fight the same as he did in the last fight, guns a blazing and throwing wild punches to catch Chael early. Chael saw this, and got a fairly easy takedown because Anderson was off balance and not able t keep any distance from Sonnen to make the takedown harder to achieve. Anderson proved that when he fights the way he has against all the other guys who were supposed to be the guy to beat him he is extremely difficult to deal with. Great wrestling or not.


Fair enough but I still don't think enough time passed to determine a predictable outcome. Both were struggling to impose their style, and to me, it was still a neutral battle in the second round until Chael flopped. 

I don't know, it just seems like because Silva stopped a few attempts, people are claiming that was how it was going to be the entire fight, had Chael not tripped himself. That just doesn't seem logical to me.

As much as I wanted him to, I didn't think Sonnen would win, but I still fully beleive if he ever reigned in his control, he could do it.


----------



## ESPADA9

I was pulling for Chael for obvious reasons but had he won I would have still considered Andy to be the best fighter in history with the exception of perhaps Hendo (if he can take out JBJ).

I’m going to miss all the comical trolling and knee jerk reaction by fans who just don’t get it. There is no one in MMA with the wit and personality of Chael P Sonnen, I think those who hate him will even miss the drama.

No one will beat Andy at 185, no one.raise01: I think Chael made the mistake of trying to trike with Silva and not just use boxing to set up takedowns. Spinning backfist against Silva? Yea right.:confused03:


----------



## llamabob

ESPADA9 said:


> Spinning backfist against Silva? Yea right.:confused03:


This is where I'm struggling with this fight. I can't even put it into words other than it was a "for the hell of it attempt." I really wish he didn't try it so we could see more of the fight unfold.


----------



## deadmanshand

I won't miss the drama.

llamabob - He went for the spinning backfist because nothing else he was trying worked in round two. He was stuffed, Anderson threatened him with a takedown, and he couldn't land a shot on him. The second round was not neutral. It was dominant. Chael could do nothing and it wasn't because he got reckless. It was because he got nullified.


----------



## llamabob

So you think he was completely nullified in half a round? I just don't see it. By all means, AS stepped up his game, I acknowledged that, I just can't wrap my head around how people are putting so much emphasis on a few defended take downs and claiming it was over for Chael. It's ridiculous. Just because a fighter is not succesful on every take down attempt in a 2-3 minute span, does not mean he was stumped for good and therefor desperate.

We can argue all night why he decided to throw a back fist(I think he was reckless, you think he was stumped), and of course hindsight is 20/20, but trying a risky move like that against a guy like Silva was just not the smartest idea.


----------



## deadmanshand

I don't know how anybody could claim that Anderson stuffing Chael like that wasn't an extremely bad sign for him. He shut him down in a way he could not in the first fight. That was a nail in the coffin. 

You actually aren't thinking about this in the terms of a 5 round fight. Every extra bit of effort he has to spend getting Anderson to the ground works against him. If he had to struggle for every takedown he would have gassed as he had just done in a 3 round fight with Bisping. Silva forcing him into that mode was a death knell. Whether short or long term Anderson forcing Chael to struggle and stand with him longer spelled bad things for him.


----------



## Sterl

llamabob said:


> So you think he was completely nullified in half a round? I just don't see it. By all means, AS stepped up his game, I acknowledged that, I just can't wrap my head around how people are putting so much emphasis on a few defended take downs and claiming it was over for Chael. It's ridiculous. Just because a fighter is not succesful on every take down attempt in a 2-3 minute span, does not mean he was stumped for good and therefor desperate.
> 
> We can argue all night why he decided to throw a back fist(I think he was reckless, you think he was stumped), and of course hindsight is 20/20, but trying a risky move like that against a guy like Silva was just not the smartest idea.


The fight was over when the knee to the body landed. That had to have knocked all the wind out of Chael and possibly even cracked bone. It was an extremely precise hard shot when seen zoomed in closely. Chael was beaten mentally by it and the icing on the cake was when Anderson dropped him again and Chael did nothing but turtle. There wasn't anything more to see there. He made a huge mental mistake with the backfist though, even I will acknowledge that. Anderson telegraphed it and got clean out of the way before Chael was even halfway around and then was accidentally tripped by it. I acknowledge all that. The fact of the matter is the knee was really all she wrote because Chael had quit mentally from that point forward to me. I don't think Chael making a huge mistake should mean Anderson is also discredited for it. The fact is Anderson is probably the best fighter ever at capitalizing on these things and not letting anyone back into it from that point forward.


----------



## joh2141

deadmanshand said:


> No. Silva stuffed him in the second round. Casually. Chael didn't lose because of a rookie mistake. He lost because Anderson is better.
> 
> All in all I must say the reaction of the actual Sonnen fans tonight has been refreshing after the last 2 years of this crap. Restores a little bit of my faith in the posters around here. Anderson's actions towards Chael were also awesome.
> 
> That being said I will forever hate Chael. So I propose that he move to 205 and take on Jon Jones.


Agree 100%. I don't hold anything against Sonnen fans but I hate Sonne. He talked so much trash it's disrespectful to the sport and the fans. Silva is just that much better.


----------



## llamabob

I don't think what happened between Bisping and Chael holds solid truth here. Fighters can and do train differently for every fight. Chael completely dominated Silva for 4.5 rounds their first fight, but you're just going to dismiss that because he looked tired vs. Bisping?

What we have here is 7 rounds between two guys. Of those 7, Chael absolutely dominated 5 of them if you don't give him the half round of 5th in their first fight before he screwed up.

So you're insuating we ignore 5 complete rounds of domination between two fighters and base the predictable outcome(had Chael not goofed up again) off of a few stuffed attempts in one round? Come on.

I'm not defending Chael, I don't care about vaseline, I don't care about shorts being grabbed. Chael lost, twice. All I'm saying is, there coulda/shoulda been more to that fight if Chael didn't make a poor decision again. But there is no way in my mind that a few good take down stops indicated anything.


----------



## Sterl

Does anyone else feel like this fight was alot like how Anderson vs Hendo went? Hendo takes a round controlling Anderson while Anderson is caught in a flurry, then the second round comes, he sits back like he should, and capitalizing on the first mistake Hendo made by finishing him? It just seems like this fight is creating the same sort of doubt about Anderson as the Hendo one did about his defensive wrestling when the talk should be more about how well Anderson finished when he was given his first chance to do so.


----------



## llamabob

Sterl said:


> I don't think Chael making a huge mistake should mean Anderson is also discredited for it. The fact is Anderson is probably the best fighter ever at capitalizing on these things and not letting anyone back into it from that point forward.


Nah man, you got me all wrong. Silva won, twice. My opinion is that the fight was ended prematurely because of another mental mistake by Chael. I think Chael has the physical abilities to exploit Silva, but he is too reckless. 

That's not a knock on Silva or his win, like Chael said in the post interview, you pass or fail. Chael failed. I just think if he smartened up, he has the best chance of anybody of beating Silva. That first round was not a fluke, but Chael failed the test.


----------



## jaycalgary

That knee looked really wrong especially after watching the gif on here. Looks like it would have went straight into his throat if his thigh didn't connect with his jaw. Can see how the knee recoils to his lower abs from the impact. It's different when they use there knee to come down on the body/ribs but that was a lot of force taken to the head. I hope it wont be a normal move we see now. I think there is probably a lot of things that fighters could do that would be extremely dangerous if not deadly that they don't do just for the safety of the sport. To me it looks like a gray area where a fighter might not expect thinking it is too close to illegal and I see it as taking an unfair advantage only because much of the impact was to the head. The ref sucks even if it's legal he was trying to defend himself.


----------



## StandThemUp

Life B Ez said:


> He just fell, I still don't know what the hell he was doing. Kind of sucks that all of this happened and all the hype came to an end because Sonnen stumbled throwing a strike he never should have.
> 
> If Sonnen doesn't fall Anderson doesn't get the knee off, the whole series goes completely differently.


Yeah, right, it goes totally differently and plays out like the first fight. Where Silva also won BTW.

I mean come on, if Silva wins late, it doesn't count because Sonnen just made a mistake late in the fight, and if Silva wins early it doesn't count because Sonnen just made a mistake early. Please tell me the exact moment during a fight where it is acceptable for Silva to win in a way that would satisfy you. Does it need to be 2:30 of the 3rd round in order to count?

How about reality. Sonnen doesn't belong in the cage with Silva because whether it's early or late, he can't match Silva with either brains or brawn. He has nothing to offer.

Chael has been measured, he has been weighed and he has been left wanting.


----------



## Sterl

llamabob said:


> Nah man, you got me all wrong. Silva won, twice. My opinion is that the fight was ended prematurely because of another mental mistake by Chael. I think Chael has the physical abilities to exploit Silva, but he is too reckless.
> 
> That's not a knock on Silva or his win, like Chael said in the post interview, you pass or fail. Chael failed. I just think if he smartened up, he has the best chance of anybody of beating Silva. That first round was not a fluke, but Chael failed the test.


See, I don't think Chael does because of the mental lapses he has in his fights. He now has 12 losses on his record and a good portion of those losses are because of him making a mistake that his opponent takes full advantage of. Anderson really is a master of exploiting those kind of fighters. GSP presents a bigger problem for Anderson in my opinion because GSP always has a great gameplan going in and may not make the mistakes that end the fight. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## llamabob

I also considered this. If you rewatch it, his thigh definately connects to his chin. But does that actually constitute a "knee to the head?" Not really.

This knee could have very easily turned into a nasty illegal blow, but the knee definately connects to the chest.


----------



## Sterl

llamabob said:


> I also considered this. If you rewatch it, his thigh definately connects to his chin. But does that actually constitute a "knee to the head?" Not really.
> 
> This knee could have very easily turned into a nasty illegal blow, but the knee definately connects to the chest.


This is correct. It was really the most vicious legal knee to a downed opponent I've ever seen.


----------



## llamabob

Sterl said:


> See, I don't think Chael does because of the mental lapses he has in his fights. He now has 12 losses on his record and a good portion of those losses are because of him making a mistake that his opponent takes full advantage of. Anderson really is a master of exploiting those kind of fighters. GSP presents a bigger problem for Anderson in my opinion because GSP always has a great gameplan going in and may not make the mistakes that end the fight. Just my opinion, though.


Actually you are agreeing with me for the most part. I said he has the physical skills to defeat Silva, but is to reckless(thats mental). And in my previous posts, I mention that I doubt he could ever beat Silva because of his mental state when fighting. Silva is just too smart, hence why a spinning back fist just seems so erroneous.


----------



## ptw

Sterl said:


> Does anyone else feel like this fight was alot like how Anderson vs Hendo went? Hendo takes a round controlling Anderson while Anderson is caught in a flurry, then the second round comes, he sits back like he should, and capitalizing on the first mistake Hendo made by finishing him? It just seems like this fight is creating the same sort of doubt about Anderson as the Hendo one did about his defensive wrestling when the talk should be more about how well Anderson finished when he was given his first chance to do so.


Yeah I was saying the same thing right after the fight. Reminded me of his fight against Henderson. 

This is exactly how I said their first fight was going to go. I saw Chael taking him down and using his wrestling, but I knew it was just a matter of time until Silva caught him with something and finished him within those 25 minutes. 

As far as the fight goes I thought Chael was getting the better of Silva until he went for that stupid spinning back fist. Then he just laid there and got kneed in the face like a moron, could have pulled guard, could have shot for an ankle, instead he sat there dumbfounded at his mistake.


----------



## deadmanshand

jaycalgary said:


> That knee looked really wrong especially after watching the gif on here. Looks like it would have went straight into his throat if his thigh didn't connect with his jaw. Can see how the knee recoils to his lower abs from the impact. It's different when they use there knee to come down on the body/ribs but that was a lot of force taken to the head. I hope it wont be a normal move we see now. I think there is probably a lot of things that fighters could do that would be extremely dangerous if not deadly that they don't do just for the safety of the sport. To me it looks like a gray area where a fighter might not expect thinking it is too close to illegal and I see it as taking an unfair advantage only because much of the impact was to the head. The ref sucks even if it's legal he was trying to defend himself.


All of the impact was on the chest. Watch the gif. His knee struck Chael's pec. It was aimed there and it landed there. Nothing gray about it. Nothing borderline illegal. It was a legal shot to a legal area and all damage was done to a legal target.

And being in the fetal position is not considered intelligently defending yourself in mma. So it wasn't stopped early and there wasn't an even partly illegal shot. Anderson won clearly and fairly without controversy.


----------



## oldfan

"Did you dream about it last night? Did you see a Bruce Lee movie??"

"You're still the best looking man in the world"
hahahaah is that his uncle?


----------



## Stockton902

*Anderson made Chael look amateur in the 2nd round, holy shit that was bad. I noticed in the first round that Anderson was being patient on the ground, he was letting Chael exhaust himself. He had his eyes closed and everything when he was getting pillow punched from Chael.

Then the start of the 2nd was something totally different! Anderson exploded and went balls to the wall against Chael, caught him off guard big time. Then when he stuffed Chael, you could see Chael start to panic. Then he threw that spinning back fist and totally missed and then the rest is history.

Anderson Silva - The greatest fighter in MMA history.*


----------



## StandThemUp

marcthegame said:


> You know what is messed, I actually fell bad for Chael, where does he go now?


Yep, I feel bad for him too. Where does he go now? I think he should go on Vacation in Brazil wearing a shirt that says "I am Chael Sonnen and all you Jungle Boys play in Mud Puddles" Then walk down the streets getting to know the local population and getting a taste of True Brazillian Hospitality.

At this point, he deserves nothing less.


----------



## vilify

TraMaI said:


> Even though, from the gif (page 33) that knee hits Chael's chest, I still feel like it's illegal. Hit hit him in the face with his thigh before the knee hits the chest and it very obviously rocked him and ended that fight.* I want a third, in all honesty, because I think there's too much controversy with this* and because I think Chael is the only fighter in that division has a chance to beat him.


Please tell me you're joking :confused05:


----------



## ninja69

just got back to the hotel room after watching the fights live at MGM 

Man there were a lot of Brazilians in the crowd (wonder why lol). (as we walked to the front lobby one had that poster of Anderson rapping Sonnen)

also wasn't allowed to bring my good camera so no good photos 

but had a great time loved the fights. This was my first in vegas.


----------



## StandThemUp

jaycalgary said:


> Silva must have been pretty scared of Sonnen by how dirty he fought.


Almost so scared he decided to be doped up in Testosterone to be stronger, more confident and have more stamina.

But no, that behaviour is left to the real cheaters.


----------



## jaycalgary

He should not have thrown that knee. The impact is to the head and his back to the cage. Do you want to see someone die or severely brain injured?


----------



## llamabob

vilify said:


> Please tell me you're joking :confused05:


I actually agree, but not because of any controversy crap. I hate Silva. But the knee was legit.

The reason I want to see a third match, is because this is the only guy who can consistently challenge Silva, who else can?

We all saw the first fight. He came in the second fight and repeated for a round. The second round got VERY interesting, and this was a pinnacle point to determine how the fight might unfold as Silva was defending the takedowns.

Then Chael tries a goofy back fist. No one is discrediting Silva, he won fair and square two times. But Chael is still the only guy to pose a challenge. Even Silva fans are upset that it ended so abrubtly to a mental mistake by Chael(still a fair win!). But we wanted to see it unfold, but Chael screwed up. That's what it boils down too. 

Love or hate Silva or Chael, we wanted to see more. And most likely, we never will.


----------



## Purgetheweak

Opponents don't beat Chael Sonnen, Chael Sonnen beats himself. Seriously, aside from the Demian Maia loss, most of his big profile losses have been because he loses focus, or tries something reckless, he's worse than Nick Diaz, at least Nick has his brain farts outside the cage (most of the time).


----------



## Sterl

jaycalgary said:


> He should not have thrown that knee. The impact is to the head and his back to the cage. Do you want to see someone die or severely brain injured?


These men are cage fighters. Serious injury is a risk they live with every day of their lives. Anderson saw a golden opening and went for it to win the fight. His priority isn't his opponents safety when he's signed to fight the guy in a cage for a title. The knee landed in a legal area and that's all that matters to the rule.


----------



## StandThemUp

americanfighter said:


> I hate fights like this. I havent seen the fight so dont have an opinion yet but it sounds like now we are going to go on and argue for weeks about what would have happened if the reff let it go longer was the knee legal and so on and so forth.
> 
> I would have much preferred a clean ko or a 5 round domination by either fighter.


Don't worry, it was a clear, clean and legal victory by Silva, with no early stoppage. It's only the one or two remaining Chael butt hole suckers that can't admit he doesn't even deserve to suck Silva's jock strap clean.

There is no controversy in reality. It only exists in the minds of the uneducated Pro-Wrestling fans that migrated to MMA because of Lesnar and Sonnen's pathetic and scripted "Trash Talk".


----------



## llamabob

Purgetheweak said:


> Opponents don't beat Chael Sonnen, Chael Sonnen beats himself. Seriously, aside from the Demian Maia loss, most of his big profile losses have been because he loses focus, or tries something reckless, he's worse than Nick Diaz, at least Nick has his brain farts outside the cage (most of the time).


Agree 100%. I would love to see a "smart" Chael fight Silva.


----------



## deadmanshand

jaycalgary said:


> He should not have thrown that knee. The impact is to the head and his back to the cage. Do you want to see someone die or severely brain injured?


Okay. I am going to say this one more time. The impact of the knee was to his god damned chest. The slow mo clearly shows his kneecap - the focal point of all the force he generated - hitting him directly in the chest. Clear as day. His head snapped back because of the impact to his body not because it hit him in the head.

Go back and watch it.


----------



## vilify

llamabob said:


> I actually agree, but not because of any controversy crap. I hate Silva. But the knee was legit.
> 
> The reason I want to see a third match, is because this is the only guy who can consistently challenge Silva, who else can?
> 
> We all saw the first fight. He came in the second fight and repeated for a round. The second round got VERY interesting, and this was a pinnacle point to determine how the fight might unfold as Silva was defending the takedowns.
> 
> Then Chael tries a goofy back fist. No one is discrediting Silva, he won fair and square two times. But Chael is still the only guy to pose a challenge. Even Silva fans are upset that it ended so abrubtly to a mental mistake by Chael(still a fair win!). But we wanted to see it unfold, but Chael screwed up. That's what it boils down too.
> 
> Love or hate Silva or Chael, we wanted to see more. And most likely, we never will.


There's no reasonable justification for a trilogy Sonnen has been finished twice by Silva. If the spinning backfist had landed you wouldn't be calling it goofy and it's irrelevant anyway. Sonnen's only hope is to move up to 205 there are some fun fights up there for him.


----------



## Sterl

I'm going to have to rewatch the 2nd round, but I remember before the whole knee situation unfolded Anderson was starting to build momentum with the dodging of the punches and timing chaels shot to block them off. When Anderson gets your timing down, your a sitting duck. It's been proven time and time again. This victory is because Anderson was and is the better fighter overall. A "smart" Chael may have a chance, but that's not the point of this fight is what I'm trying to say.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

StandThemUp said:


> How about reality. Sonnen doesn't belong in the cage with Silva because whether it's early or late, he can't match Silva with either brains or brawn. He has nothing to offer.
> 
> Chael has been measured, he has been weighed and he has been left wanting.p


People like you are the worst type of fan. And you're often too stupid to realize the consequence of ridiculous statements such as these. I've read this all before, from people as absent minded as yourself. Maia didn't belong in the cage with Silva. Nor did Cote or Leben. Okami was too mentally weak and under-skilled. Vitor never could have hung with Anderson striking. And now Sonnen, arguably Silva's toughest challenge to date, well... he's over-rated as well, and he didn't belong in there with the champion either. 

Rather than give Silva's opponents the credit they deserve, you rant and rave about how people like Chael are over-rated and simply don't belong in there with Anderson. What does that say about Anderson Silva himself? It says that he isn't beating the very top fighters in the division. He isn't beating the absolute best the world has to offer. He's only beating over-rated bums who shouldn't be in the Octagon. Guys who don't belong in there with him. And yet you have the nerve to call him the P4P King, despite his beating these mediocre to sub-par lot? 

If you dismiss Silva's opponents, then you dismiss Silva himself (try to think logically, and don't hurt yourself). You can't call the man the best if he isn't beating the best. This is something Silva fans (not all, but many) can't seem to be able to comprehend.


----------



## Sterl

Canadian Psycho said:


> People like you are the worst type of fan. And you're often too stupid to realize the consequence of ridiculous statements such as these. I've read this all before, from people as absent minded as yourself. Maia didn't belong in the cage with Silva. Nor did Cote or Leben. Okami was too mentally weak and under-skilled. Vitor never could have hung with Anderson striking. And now Sonnen, arguably Silva's toughest challenge to date, well... he's over-rated as well, and he didn't belong in there with the champion either.
> 
> Rather than give Silva's opponents the credit they deserve, you rant and rave about how people like Chael are over-rated and simply don't belong in there with Anderson. What does that say about Anderson Silva himself? It says that he isn't beating the very top fighters in the division. He isn't beating the absolute best the world has to offer. He's only beating over-rated bums who shouldn't be in the Octagon. Guys who don't belong in there with him. And yet you have the nerve to call him the P4P King, despite his beating these mediocre to sub-par lot?
> 
> If you dismiss Silva's opponents, then you dismiss Silva himself (try to think logically, and don't hurt yourself). You can't call the man the best if he isn't beating the best. This is something Silva fans (not all, but many) can't seem to be able to comprehend.


I completely agree with pretty much all this. I defend Anderson but even I can see why Chael is a real potential threat to Anderson when he's on top of him. Saying Chael doesn't even belong in there means Anderson shouldn't have ever fought anyone.


----------



## deadmanshand

I have to say that I despise Chael Sonnen the man. But he has proven he belongs in the UFC. He's a tough guy with tenacious wrestling. He was Anderson's biggest test and Silva passed with flying colors. Anderson has fought the best and beaten them all. That's the honest truth.


----------



## jaycalgary

I can't agree with you considering how much extra force he can generate. The fact is the force was to the head and maybe that's what happened to yours. A fighter has a safety net that he can expect he is not going to be kneed in the head while he is down but because it is a couple inches higher with the thigh it is legal okay. Okay but that is quite gray and you don't want to see fighters doing this from a running start become the norm for the sake of the sport. The ref should have stopped it as an illegal strike to a downed opponent considering how much impact was to the head. We probably haven't seen this move because fighters consider it chicken s**t to take advantage like that.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Anderson Silva. He Came. He Saw. He Conquered. And he barely had to say a word.

You dont need to say much, just let your fists do the talking.


----------



## llamabob

vilify said:


> There's no reasonable justification for a trilogy Sonnen has been finished twice by Silva. If the spinning backfist had landed you wouldn't be calling it goofy and it's irrelevant anyway. Sonnen's only hope is to move up to 205 there are some fun fights up there for him.


Fair enough, but I think a lot of us have grown tired of fights resembling that with Maia. Even if Sonnen is likely to lose with this tendency to be reckless, its a hell of a lot more entertaining and exciting than people either getting taunted by a dismissive and unengaging Silva, or getting straight stomped by a focused Silva.

Chael atleast brings the excitement that he _could_ win.


----------



## deadmanshand

jaycalgary said:


> I can't agree with you considering how much extra force he can generate. The fact is the force was to the head and maybe that's what happened to yours. A fighter has a safety net that he can expect he is not going to be kneed in the head while he is down but because it is a couple inches higher with the thigh it is legal okay. Okay but that is quite gray and you don't want to see fighters doing this from a running start become the norm for the sake of the sport. The ref should have stopped it as an illegal strike to a downed opponent considering how much impact was to the head. We probably haven't seen this move because fighters consider it chicken s**t to take advantage like that.


It wasn't an illegal strike! It was a perfectly legal knee to the body of a downed opponent. It is the exact same move Rashad used to finish Tito. 

You know what? You are obviously just trying to be a troll here and I'm done with you.


----------



## Sterl

jaycalgary said:


> I can't agree with you considering how much extra force he can generate. The fact is the force was to the head and maybe that's what happened to yours. A fighter has a safety net that he can expect he is not going to be kneed in the head while he is down but because it is a couple inches higher with the thigh it is legal okay. Okay but that is quite gray and you don't want to see fighters doing this from a running start become the norm for the sake of the sport. The ref should have stopped it as an illegal strike to a downed opponent considering how much impact was to the head. We probably haven't seen this move because fighters consider it chicken s**t to take advantage like that.


There wasn't anything illegal with the knee the way the rules are. That's the fact here. Your trying to sneak past that with this argument but the fact of the matter is it was completely within the limits of the sport right now. That knee was absolutely beautiful and your just trying to turn it into something to hate on Anderson for. Not many guys can land it like Anderson, very few actually.


----------



## Budhisten

Being able to say: "Yeah - but Silva beat him TWICE!" makes the future alot easier and more bright 

On serious note though, hats off to Chael, he hyped the rematch like noone else ever could and he remains the only many to ever (really) challenge Anderson in his UFC tenure. He'll land on his feet for sure


----------



## K R Y

Canadian Psycho said:


> People like you are the worst type of fan. And you're often too stupid to realize the consequence of ridiculous statements such as these. I've read this all before, from people as absent minded as yourself. Maia didn't belong in the cage with Silva. Nor did Cote or Leben. Okami was too mentally weak and under-skilled. Vitor never could have hung with Anderson striking. And now Sonnen, arguably Silva's toughest challenge to date, well... he's over-rated as well, and he didn't belong in there with the champion either.
> 
> Rather than give Silva's opponents the credit they deserve, you rant and rave about how people like Chael are over-rated and simply don't belong in there with Anderson. What does that say about Anderson Silva himself? It says that he isn't beating the very top fighters in the division. He isn't beating the absolute best the world has to offer. He's only beating over-rated bums who shouldn't be in the Octagon. Guys who don't belong in there with him. And yet you have the nerve to call him the P4P King, despite his beating these mediocre to sub-par lot?
> 
> If you dismiss Silva's opponents, then you dismiss Silva himself (try to think logically, and don't hurt yourself). You can't call the man the best if he isn't beating the best. This is something Silva fans (not all, but many) can't seem to be able to comprehend.


Repped.

I don't really like Chael. Well, I like Chael when he isn't doing the whole funny guy promoting thing, which is too rarely seen imo. Hell, I'd probably be a fan if 'real' Chael came out for a chat more often than not.

The way I saw the fight going, was Chael panicked when Anderson had stuffed a couple of his take down attempts. Rather than trust in his abilities and stay patient, he tried something that I don't recall ever seeing him do before, and paid for it.

Silva capitalised on the opportunity straight away, that knee was just beautiful. I'd of liked to see the fight go on a little bit longer, but I don't think the stoppage was too early.

I think Bisping gets the next shot if he wins his next fight, and Chael will finally fight Munoz if he stays in the UFC (and Mark beats Weidman)


----------



## llamabob

Budhisten said:


> Being able to say: "Yeah - but Silva beat him TWICE!" makes the future alot easier and more bright
> 
> On serious note though, hats off to Chael, he hyped the rematch like noone else ever could and he remains the only many to ever (really) challenge Anderson in his UFC tenure. He'll land on his feet for sure


Spoken like a true unbiased fan, props to you. I'd love to see more of Chael. 

I hope people also realize that a large majority of the "hype" is media generated, no matter how "personal" it seems. Hype sells fights, and they sold alot. Hype is mandatory. Who is gonna buy a fight if both fighters are like "Um well jeez Jim, I uh, think it's gonna be a good clean fight with my respected buddy over there. Afterwords, we're gonna sip Shirley Temples and talk story." If you want the real scoop, watch the post-fight interview, that's when fighters really bury the hatchet and reveal their character to a stronger degree.

A reporter asked if Chael took pride in dominating Silva for most of the rounds in their two fights, and Chael said no. It's a pass or fail test, and he failed.

He's not a monster, he's selling the sport like every pro athlete does.


----------



## StandThemUp

Joabbuac said:


> The Silva fans hating on Sonnen are pathetic and kind of dumb, you are hating on your own guy - Chael Sonnen has uplifted Silva to a new level, he has made him what he is....Silva needed a chance to show he can win fights like the first then improve so much for the second.


Yeah, okay. Without some overrated, blowhard, former wrestler, Silva would be nothing. Thanks to Chael for all of Silva's success.
Wow, these Chael fans are getting really desperate.

Why can't they just admit that Sonnen is not on Silva's level and while at the down side of his career, he never will be?

Bigger, better and far more intelligent men than Chael have admitted that Silva is better than they are. At some point, you start to look delusional when you won't admit the truth.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

I like how news articles are coming saying that Sonnen dominated the 1st Round. He didnt dominate anything. He won the Round because he was on top. But he was completely neutralized and couldnt do anything. I was waiting for an appropriate Stand Up that never came.

Another case in MMA where minor offense still beats out good defense in the eyes of the judges and fans. :confused05:


----------



## americanfighter

I hate to see Chael loose and Anderson to win like that. I wanted Chael to win for no other reason than I wanted a new C
champ but really didn't care. 

However I hated to see the fight end that way I mean sure silva beat him but he simply won because of a stupid mistake on Chael's part not because he proved he was a dominate fighter on a much higher level. If Anderson would have come in and dominated Chael on the feet and koed him then that's one thing but this just leaves the tase in my mouth of what would have happened had Chael not thrown that BS spinning back fist and tripped would silva had cought him later or would Chael have won the battle with clinch takedowns and ground and pound. It just leaves so many questions in my head. 

Personaly I consider the first win by silva more satisfying. 

Oh well let's see what the future brings for both fighters.


----------



## llamabob

StandThemUp said:


> Yeah, okay. Without some overrated, blowhard, former wrestler, Silva would be nothing. Thanks to Chael for all of Silva's success.
> Wow, these Chael fans are getting really desperate.
> 
> Why can't they just admit that Sonnen is not on Silva's level and while at the down side of his career, he never will be?
> 
> Bigger, better and far more intelligent men than Chael have admitted that Silva is better than they are. At some point, you start to look delusional when you won't admit the truth.


What exactly is your problem? Are you not capable of comprehending what people are trying to express? Chael is the only man to challenge and/or dominate Silva on a regular basis. Did he win? No. But god damn is it exciting to see a guy who can challenge Silva for a change.

The point here, is that Chael really was Silva's biggest challenge, and he made short work of him by exploiting his mistakes.

It's a nod to Silva and Chael, because Chael was a great challenge, and beating Chael solidified Silva as a absolute champion because he beat his biggest competitor, twice.

Grow up.


----------



## Budhisten

*Legal*


----------



## ptw

He's grabbing the fence


----------



## vilify

Budhisten said:


> *Legal*


I want to use that as my sig hope it's not too big


----------



## No_Mercy

I break you face. I break you face mang!!!


----------



## jaycalgary

Knee sure went a lot higher than what you are trying to represent in your pic. I watched the gif many times.


----------



## americanfighter

I really wish they would have one more fight there are so many questions left in my head. 

I mean seriously what the hell was Chael thinking with that spinning back elbow. Had he not done that stupid move could he have won or would silva have caught him. I mean I chael's chances were looking ok up till that stupid move. Had he stuck to the game plan and not thrown that this would have been a very interesting fight that would be fun and exciting to watch and leave you at the edge of your seat. 

Please Chael and Anderson stick around and have one more fight before you retire and font pull an bs Chael.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

Check the 11:55 mark

Sonnen did the spinning back fist because it was clearly in the gameplan for this fight, he practiced it leading up to the fight. He was going to attempt it somewhere during the fight, it wasent a dumb "spur of the moment" mental lapse. He tried a move with intent and it failed, and he payed the price.

If it landed, people would talk about how amazing it was, too bad Silva isint one to let himself get hit by such a move.


----------



## llamabob

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I like how news articles are coming saying that Sonnen dominated the 1st Round. He didnt dominate anything. He won the Round because he was on top. But he was completely neutralized and couldnt do anything. I was waiting for an appropriate Stand Up that never came.
> 
> Another case in MMA where minor offense still beats out good defense in the eyes of the judges and fans. :confused05:


I shouldn't dignify your post with a reponse, but I can't help it. It's these kind of ignorant and baseless posts that have forced me to be a lurker on these and many other forums.

You need to reevaluate your understanding of how MMA matches are scored. Chael had scored points from superior grappling/wrestling and from control. He took his opponent down, and through the course of the round, advanced his position and got the full mount before the round ended. That sir, is utter dominance. It doesn't matter if he didn't get any damage done, he controlled the round and advanced his position. This is what happens in elite fights.

Now, had he simply taken him down, laided and prayed and not advanced, then you could argue that he didn't "dominate" although he still would have won the round.

But you're completely wrong, he dominated the first round.


----------



## Sterl

jaycalgary said:


> Knee sure went a lot higher than what you are trying to represent in your pic. I watched the gif many times.


Are you seriously delusional enough to argue with that picture. That is taking directly as the knee lands on Chael. It's clear it wasn't too high from there and your still trying to have this argument. It's been confirmed the knee was legal, handle it please.


----------



## llamabob

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Check the 11:55 mark
> 
> Sonnen did the spinning back fist because it was clearly in the gameplan for this fight, he practiced it leading up to the fight. He was going to attempt it somewhere during the fight, it wasent a dumb "spur of the moment" mental lapse. He tried a move with intent and it failed, and he payed the price.
> 
> If it landed, people would talk about how amazing it was, too bad Silva isint one to let himself get hit by such a move.


You do realize that fighters practice many different disciplines and/or moves that they may never actually plan to use? Just because you practice it, doesn't mean that was your game plan. I'm sure Brock practiced lots of BJJ moves, but do you think he actually ever planned to execute them?


----------



## Buakaw_GSP

llamabob said:


> You do realize that fighters practice many different disciplines and/or moves that they may never actually plan to use? Just because you practice it, doesn't mean that was your game plan. I'm sure Brock practiced lots of BJJ moves, but do you think he actually ever planned to execute them?


Brock saw the opening for the arm triangle on when Carwin left his arm out. When people see openings, they will try shit. Like Cung Le throwing a 360 wheel kick to a staggered Wanderlei instead of doing any straight punches and kicks. I train alot of stuff, but in the heat of the moment, you really dont know what you end up doing. But when you train all of that stuff, you plan to eventually use it down the line. Its no secret he was drilling it days before the fight. He probably felt their might be an instance where he could throw it.

You come to fight, you make good moves, and you make bad moves. But they are only good if it works and only bad if it doesent. Him failing a backfist is no different if Anderson missed a kick, no one should be calling them stupid for throwing one and saying they hurt themselves because their intention is to hurt the opponent. He knew what he was doing, and Sonnen paid the price.


----------



## jaycalgary

I have to question your honesty using that picture. If you back up a few frames you will clearly see that Silva's thigh clearly knocks Sonnens head back. Please quite lying and saying that I said it was illegal because I never did.


----------



## llamabob

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Brock saw the opening for the arm triangle on when Carwin left his arm out. When people see openings, they will try shit. Like Cung Le throwing a 360 wheel kick to a staggered Wanderlei instead of doing any straight punches and kicks. I train alot of stuff, but in the heat of the moment, you really dont know what you end up doing. But when you train all of that stuff, you plan to eventually use it down the line. Its no secret he was drilling it days before the fight. He probably felt their might be an instance where he could throw it.
> 
> You come to fight, you make good moves, and you make bad moves. But they are only good if it works and only bad if it doesent. Him failing a backfist is no different if Anderson missed a kick, no one should be calling them stupid for throwing one and saying they hurt themselves because their intention is to hurt the opponent. He knew what he was doing, and Sonnen paid the price.


Eh, you try things that are open. A submission move is certainly a different monster than a goofy backspin that puts you off balance and out of position vs. a phenominal counter striker like Silva. I highly doubt a spinning back fist was in his game plan, and I doubt he saw an opportunity. It was a terrible idea, and you're right, he paid for it. But I have my doubts that this was in any way warranted or planned, he just plain screwed up.


----------



## Vale_Tudo

That knee touched the face and should've been illegal.


----------



## Sterl

It's become fairly clear to me that some people just simply don't want to believe the truth. The knee was fine, and this entire conversation around it is to cast doubt on the outcome of the fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg

Great finish by Silva. Never thought he'd be able to TKO Sonnen, only thought he could win by triangle. This fight and the co main event almost made the card worth buying. ALMOST. The rest of it was utter shit.


----------



## El Bresko

Vale_Tudo said:


> That knee touched the face and should've been illegal.


Stop trolling. Seriously. It's just ridiculous. There are numerous GIFs in this thread and there is a giant picture of the knee making it's impact on the page back. I used to take your posts seriously, now it looks like your love for Chael Sonnen has blinded you.


----------



## Sterl

jaycalgary said:


> I have to question your honesty using that picture. If you back up a few frames you will clearly see that Silva's thigh clearly knocks Sonnens head back. Please quite lying and saying that I said it was illegal because I never did.


The rule doesn't say anything about the thigh. The rule is about the knee. Which never struck his head. I feel like were talking in circles here. Your theory is all well and good but the facts don't match it.


----------



## marcthegame

jaycalgary said:


> I have to question your honesty using that picture. If you back up a few frames you will clearly see that Silva's thigh clearly knocks Sonnens head back. Please quite lying and saying that I said it was illegal because I never did.


You sure it was not the impact from the knee? I am no scientist, but i'm sure if a man who weighs 184 pounds launches into you it will move you.


----------



## AmdM

Buakaw_GSP said:


> Check the 11:55 mark
> 
> Sonnen did the spinning back fist because it was clearly in the gameplan for this fight, he practiced it leading up to the fight. He was going to attempt it somewhere during the fight, it wasent a dumb "spur of the moment" mental lapse. He tried a move with intent and it failed, and he payed the price.
> 
> If it landed, people would talk about how amazing it was, too bad Silva isint one to let himself get hit by such a move.


He's so slow doing that it almost makes me cry.
And to think people talk about a sonnen vs jbj fight... :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter

:laugh:

The saltiness in this thread is pathetic.

Literally implying that the GOAT of all time "missed" an illegal knee and "got lucky".


----------



## T.Bone

The knee was legal FFS. People are just clinging on to whatever vague hopes they had.


----------



## limba

Canadian Psycho said:


> I don't see how anyone could have it out for Anderson after that post fight speech.* And you'll see more of the real Sonnen shine through from this point onward.* As far as I'm concerned, tonight has mercifully squashed quite a bit of nonsense. Perhaps not on this forum, but I'll be ignoring most of that.


Yup.

For everyone who really thinks Sonnen is the douche himself promoted to be, prior to this fight - i think they're wrong.

First of all, Sonnen is "an attention whore". That's for sure. But he has good reason to do that. He got a title shot much easier than any other fighter would have, thanks to his trash talking.
He created a brand basically. The Sonnen brand. He went from the guy getting submitted every second fight, to the guy who was beating (defeating) middle of the pack fighters to title contender faster than anyone. And his big mouth helped him a lot.

Sonnen is a smart business man. He knows he doesn't have too many years of fighting ahead of him. And he knows he needs to make some money after he retires.

The buzz he created made sure his name became recognised. He wrote a book...wich became a best seller. He opened a restaurant. 

He transformed his name into a brand.

People know who he is. And he loves that.

Fighting wise, he will be rememberd as the guy who gave Silva the best challenge during his "dictatorship" in the MW division.

But, once the fighting stops, Sonnen can sleep tight, knowing he has something to go back to. All the things his big mouth helped him accomplish: money, business, fame.

And he needs to send Silva some flowers with a "thank you note" for that also.


----------



## jonnyg4508

So who does Sonnen fight next? I think he would do ok at 205. But I think he would lose to to many of the top guys. He would be the small guy in a division with strong wrestling and good TDD. Rashad, Machida, and Gustaf are all better strikers who should have enough to stop many TDs. Shogun could sub him from bottom. He wouldn't fight Hendo. 

Not sure. If he stays at 185 for another fight perhaps he fights Vitor so he can talk some more trash.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Stay at 185 and wait for Anderson to retire. It's only a couple of years off, lol.

I honestly believe Silva is waiting for 40 to call it a career. Sonnen can busy himself in the meantime.


----------



## jonnyg4508

Canadian Psycho said:


> Stay at 185 and wait for Anderson to retire. It's only a couple of years off, lol.
> 
> I honestly believe Silva is waiting for 40 to call it a career. Sonnen can busy himself in the meantime.


Problem is I doubt he feels like making that cut anymore. 

He would have to kill himself to make 185 like 4 or 5 times just to maybe get a shot at it.

Perhaps he decides to do that, but I know the cut isn't very fun for him the last 2 or 3 fights.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Fair point. While I think Sonnen could do well at LHW, I don't see him beating Jon Jones. I think Sonnen could give him one of his better fights to date, but Jones is becoming much like Anderson and GSP in that it's near impossible to bet against him. I would think that were Sonnen to fall to Jones, retirement would be all but necessary. He's said it himself... he isn't there to simply blend in. Though Sonnen is no spring chicken either. By the time he worked his way up to a LHW championship bout, he'd probably be nearing the end of his career. Could be a proper fight to go out on. 

Changing divisions is typically what happens when a fighter climbs the latter repeatedly, only to be knocked back down. I fully expect him to go this route, but not until after one or two more fights at MW. I see a rematch with Mike as all but a given.


----------



## TOP

Canadian Psycho said:


> You were pissing your pants up until 5 minutes ago, so piss off
> 
> Well placed knee by Anderson. Good fight.


Props to you for not only accepting it but immediately posting.

It's obvious you're a huge Sonnen fan and when my team(in this case fighter) loses I'm super pissed.

I'm impressed by you not only being here but your composure immediately following.

Sonnen is a good fighter, he wins a couple fights and he's right back there getting another title shots.

Tough luck man but I respect ya for being so cool about it immediately following the loss.


----------



## SaCkaveli20

In the post fight presser, who's the fighter Anderson says he wants next? Dana said he's the one guy he can't get.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

SaCkaveli20 said:


> In the post fight presser, who's the fighter Anderson says he wants next? Dana said he's the one guy he can't get.


'My clone.' - Anderson Silva on who he wants to fight next. 



TOP said:


> Props to you for not only accepting it but immediately posting.
> 
> It's obvious you're a huge Sonnen fan and when my team(in this case fighter) loses I'm super pissed.
> 
> I'm impressed by you not only being here but your composure immediately following.
> 
> Sonnen is a good fighter, he wins a couple fights and he's right back there getting another title shots.
> 
> Tough luck man but I respect ya for being so cool about it immediately following the loss.


Thanks. There's really no shame in losing to Anderson Silva. As a Sonnen fan, I acknowledge that. And the fact is, even after last night, Sonnen can still hold his head high. He remains Silva's only real challenge to date. I've seen Silva put most every other fighter away in far more embarrassing fashion. Last night's loss was more a retelling of Henderson vs. Silva. 

That and I try not to give the poor sports of this forum any ammo. There's no sense in focusing on what Sonnen did wrong, because Chael's mistakes aren't Silva's problem.


----------



## SaCkaveli20

Canadian Psycho said:


> 'My clone.' - Anderson Silva on who he wants to fight next.


LoL ok thanks


----------



## Roflcopter

It's probably GSP.

Dana is scared shitless that his Canadian cash cow will lose again.


----------



## TOP

Terror Kovenant said:


> Anderson would KO Jones easy.


First whining and throwing out insults....

Now this??

You say some of the dumbest stuff I've ever read.


----------



## TOP

Canadian Psycho said:


> There's really no shame in losing to Anderson Silva. As a Sonnen fan, I acknowledge that. And the fact is, even after last night, Sonnen can still hold his head high. He remains Silva's only real challenge to date. I've seen Silva put most every other fighter away in far more embarrassing fashion. Last night's loss was more a retelling of Henderson vs. Silva.
> 
> That and I try not to give the poor sports of this forum any ammo. There's no sense in focusing on what Sonnen did wrong, because Chael's mistakes aren't Silva's problem.


You're right, Sonnen is the only person in the weight class that can challenge. But yeah, it's just cool that you're so level headed immediately following. Because no offense, I thought I saw you doing a bit of crap talking leading up to the fight :thumb02:. Sonnen seems like a good dude following a loss but he seems unbearable leading up to the fight. Maybe that's you? haha. Nah, just giving you crap. I haven't been around very long and I think I just read you wrong from some of your other posts. You're cool in my book man.


----------



## Roflcopter

TOP said:


> First whining and throwing out insults....
> 
> Now this??
> 
> You say some of the dumbest stuff I've ever read.


Not really. 


I wouldn't bat an eyelash if Anderson just wasted Jones in a round.

He's Anderson Silva.


----------



## Rusty

Silva's the man. He brutally finished his biggest threat and stylistic mismatch in less than two rounds. Hats off to him. Couldn't be more impressed with how well he performed last night:thumbsup:


----------



## joh2141

TOP said:


> First whining and throwing out insults....
> 
> Now this??
> 
> You say some of the dumbest stuff I've ever read.


His claim isn't TOO dumb or outrageous. Let me make this clear. Bones may have amazing wrestling, a highly advantageous reach, and an unorthodox/crafty striking style... but he's not invincible. His stand-up isn't that great and there are some out there that could put Jones in his place. Although Lyoto Machida lost, he did very well in putting massive pressure on the stand up part. If anything, every fight Jones has been in has been a continuous blueprint on how to beat Jones.

With that said, he is still a star and a prodigy. He has tremendous victories on his record. He has proven himself by going against the toughest in the division. But no one is invincible. Other legendary fighters have been KO'd or subbed by inferior fighters before. Although I doubt Jones will be defeated any time soon... assuming he doesn't screw up his career getting into a serious accident via DWI. I really hope not. Jones has made great fighters in the LHW that I loved look like a rookie in the octagon...
-----
Back on topic, some Chael Sonnen fans have great sportsmanship but some are sore losers. I DO see some sore winners too. At least have respect for Sonnen for getting in the cage against Silva. I'm pretty sure majority of us would crap our pants if Silva was staring us down before the match began. I know I would/ and same could be said when fighting against Sonnen. I expressed my hate for Sonnen for his trash talking to media (even though I understand that he would be doing it to hype the highly anticipated rematch) but respect is important. I don't think some fans truly realize just how much hard work goes into being an MMA fighter... the cardio training alone.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

TOP said:


> First whining and throwing out insults....
> 
> Now this??
> 
> You say some of the dumbest stuff I've ever read.


Yes I'm clearly the one throwing out insults.....

I may have insulted Anderson here or there but I don't think I've ever insulted a poster. 

I am by no means a Silva fan and I have no shame in saying that I am critical of his victory. But lets face it, Silva isn't just the best striker in MMA...hes pretty much 100 times better than everyone else. Top that off with matrix reflexes, high level bjj, and a good gas tank...hes just reached a level of ridiculous. Jones has looked like a monster, but if he decides to stand up like he did with Shogun, Lyoto, and Rampage for awhile...He'll be put out. You don't stand with Anderson. You just don't do it. I don't see Jones shooting for TD after TD after TD, which only Sonnen has shown can throw a kink into Silva's game.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

TOP said:


> You're right, Sonnen is the only person in the weight class that can challenge. But yeah, it's just cool that you're so level headed immediately following. Because no offense, I thought I saw you doing a bit of crap talking leading up to the fight :thumb02:. Sonnen seems like a good dude following a loss but he seems unbearable leading up to the fight. Maybe that's you? haha. Nah, just giving you crap. I haven't been around very long and I think I just read you wrong from some of your other posts. You're cool in my book man.


I probably did talk a little smack, lol. I get caught up in the pre-fight hype sometimes. Only human. The fact is, while I like and root for Chael, I don't dislike Anderson. I only wish he'd start talking for himself. I spent a couple of years not caring for Silva because of Ed Soares. I tend to realize now that what Anderson says and what Ed says are often two different things. Anderson Silva finally did a great deal of talking for himself in the week leading up to the fight, and I have to say, it was quite refreshing. The man is damn entertaining and insightful when he isn't allowing Soares to put his own spin on things.


----------



## SaCkaveli20

In case some of you aren't on Twitter.


----------



## SM33

What a performance. At Silva's age this is a huge statement, he's lethal as ever, in tremendous shape and not going anywhere.

And his attitude to Chael, after everything that guy has said? Pure class. Wouldn't be surprised if Silva and his team are not so pleasant about Sonnen behind closed doors, but I think what he said after the fight was genuine. What a victory.


----------



## amoosenamedhank

americanfighter said:


> I hate to see Chael loose and Anderson to win like that. I wanted Chael to win for no other reason than I wanted a new C
> champ but really didn't care.
> 
> However I hated to see the fight end that way I mean sure silva beat him but he simply won because of a stupid mistake on Chael's part not because he proved he was a dominate fighter on a much higher level. If Anderson would have come in and dominated Chael on the feet and koed him then that's one thing but this just leaves the tase in my mouth of what would have happened had Chael not thrown that BS spinning back fist and tripped would silva had cought him later or would Chael have won the battle with clinch takedowns and ground and pound. It just leaves so many questions in my head.
> 
> Personaly I consider the first win by silva more satisfying.
> 
> Oh well let's see what the future brings for both fighters.


The dynamic of the fight had already shifted long before the failed spinning elbow. How is this so over looked?! Chael only threw that failed strike because he panicked because Anderson neutralized his GnP in round one, and stopped two take down attempts in the beginning of the second. Chael loves to talk about how he believes he "broke" Anderson in the first fight... And that's exactly what Anderson did to Chael. 

The missed elbow was merely the first blunder, and AS capitalized on immediately. 

Don't be fooled, Chael was "beat" long before that.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

americanfighter said:


> I hate to see Chael loose and Anderson to win like that. I wanted Chael to win for no other reason than I wanted a new C
> champ but really didn't care.
> 
> *However I hated to see the fight end that way I mean sure silva beat him but he simply won because of a stupid mistake on Chael's part not because he proved he was a dominate fighter on a much higher level.* If Anderson would have come in and dominated Chael on the feet and koed him then that's one thing but this just leaves the tase in my mouth of what would have happened had Chael not thrown that BS spinning back fist and tripped would silva had cought him later or would Chael have won the battle with clinch takedowns and ground and pound. It just leaves so many questions in my head.
> 
> Personaly I consider the first win by silva more satisfying.
> 
> Oh well let's see what the future brings for both fighters.


I don't even know what to say about this comment. So skill has nothing to do with being able to duck and capitalizing an opponents mistake? Its called counter punching/attacking. And timing that is harder than you think.

lol... Silva winning just cuz of Sonnen's mistake is the dumbest and most ignorant post I've seen in years. It's almost like saying a fighter wouldn't have been knocked out if he didn't move his head into his fist.


----------



## ptw

I don't know if any of you guys caught this in the presser, but Silva is asked by a journalist if there is still bad blood between the two because of everything Sonnen had said. Silva slowly pulls the mic towards his mouth with a goofy look on his face and goes, "heheh noooooooo." with the implication that he beat the respect out of Chael, I was cracking up after this.


----------



## americanfighter

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> I don't even know what to say about this comment. So skill has nothing to do with being able to duck and capitalizing an opponents mistake? Its called counter punching/attacking. And timing that is harder than you think.
> 
> lol... Silva winning just cuz of Sonnen's mistake is the dumbest and most ignorant post I've seen in years. It's almost like saying a fighter wouldn't have been knocked out if he didn't move his head into his fist.


But thats the thing he didnt win because of throughing great counter punches and great striking he won because he kneed an opponet that was sitting on his ass after he slipped. He didnt beat Chael at his best which is what I wanted to see. I wanted to see two fighters at their best and the better one comming out on top not one trip over himself and lose.


----------



## ptw

americanfighter said:


> But thats the thing he didnt win because of throughing great counter punches and great striking he won because he kneed an opponet that was sitting on his ass after he slipped. He didnt beat Chael at his best which is what I wanted to see. I wanted to see two fighters at their best and the better one comming out on top not one trip over himself and lose.


Sadly that was Chael at his best. 

The first fight was just Anderson at his worst.


----------



## Notoriousxpinoy

What are you talking about? Ducking and finishing him immediately shows the amount of skill Silva has.

Why do you people downplay Silva's skill?

If you want to be technical, everyone loses because they make a mistake.
-not moving their head out of the way of a punch
-putting a limb out there to get subbed

etc etc..

Stop looking for an excuse. Sonnen lost.. he knew he lost to a better fighter. It was a legit lost. He beat Sonnen at his best.

WOULD YOU BE SINGING THIS TUNE IF SONNEN LANDED THAT SPINNING BACK FIST AND KO'D SILVA?

NOPE YOU WOULD BE SAYING HOW SKILLED HIS STRIKING IS. SO STOP REACHING. Sonnens fans are ridiculous.


----------



## americanfighter

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> What are you talking about? Ducking and finishing him immediately shows the amount of skill Silva has.
> 
> Why do you people downplay Silva's skill?
> 
> If you want to be technical, everyone loses because they make a mistake.
> -not moving their head out of the way of a punch
> -putting a limb out there to get subbed
> 
> etc etc..
> 
> Stop looking for an excuse. Sonnen lost.. he knew he lost to a better fighter. It was a legit lost. He beat Sonnen at his best.
> 
> WOULD YOU BE SINGING THIS TUNE IF SONNEN LANDED THAT SPINNING BACK FIST AND KO'D SILVA?
> 
> NOPE YOU WOULD BE SAYING HOW SKILLED HIS STRIKING IS. SO
> STOP REACHING. Sonnens fans are ridiculous.


Well yeah I would see a ko via a spinning back fist much more impressive than a knee to a downed opponet. 

I would have much preferred silva dominating silva with superior strikes and knocking him out on the feet. A win like this just leaves a bad taste in my mouth and I would feel the same way if the tables were turned.


----------



## joh2141

Notoriousxpinoy said:


> What are you talking about? Ducking and finishing him immediately shows the amount of skill Silva has.
> 
> Why do you people downplay Silva's skill?
> 
> If you want to be technical, everyone loses because they make a mistake.
> -not moving their head out of the way of a punch
> -putting a limb out there to get subbed
> 
> etc etc..
> 
> Stop looking for an excuse. Sonnen lost.. he knew he lost to a better fighter. It was a legit lost. He beat Sonnen at his best.
> 
> WOULD YOU BE SINGING THIS TUNE IF SONNEN LANDED THAT SPINNING BACK FIST AND KO'D SILVA?
> 
> NOPE YOU WOULD BE SAYING HOW SKILLED HIS STRIKING IS. SO STOP REACHING. Sonnens fans are ridiculous.


Agreed 100%. All fighters make mistakes, even legends like Nogueira when he got his arm snapped by Mir. The ability to capitalize on your opponent's mistake is also a tremendous part of your own skills. Still, Sonnen could have gotten on his back and put his legs up, preventing the knee to the chest.

I think some of the fans here need to put themselves in both Silva's and Sonnen's shoes and will truly understand that making a spinning fist is a big no-no when fighting against Silva. Many a times, people miss with the spinning fist or gets blocked. It's not too many times that a fighter ducks at the perfect time causing their opponent to lose balance and capitalizing on that. That's some serious reflex right there. To all the Sonnen fans that are making excuses, please understand how good Silva is. Some may be biased as they are Sonnen fans. I understand, I get biased sometimes too. But at least give credit where it's due. It's not JUST because of Sonnen's "mistake" that Silva won. I wouldn't really call that a mistake just as Notorious says for if he landed that spinning fist, you would say what a dominant striker Chael is. Don't speculate too much about what happened. Leave that to MMA professional coaches. Sonnen himself admitted after the match that Silva didn't win because he was the better fighter TONIGHT, Silva won because he was just the better fighter.
---
@americanfighter
I can understand your sentiment in wanting Silva to finish it on stand up... but that was in no way illegal. It was a clean hit regardless. Need I remind you back in the day, kicks to the face while on the ground, knees to the face, head stomps were all allowed and a fan favorite. Just because a certain type of striking is a fan favorite does not make it the best course of action to take. Everyone wants a great knockout but don't you get extremely excited seeing a crazy submission? That's where submissions and grappling gets under-appreciated in MMA. That knee was perfectly fine and I think a great hit at a time like that. What other alternative would you have him do when Sonnen is sitting there like that? You want to do the most damage as possible abiding by the regulations of the game. That is called capitalizing, which Silva did perfectly. I don't understand people's reasoning sometimes. I did not see any issues/flaws with Silva's knee to the chest. That's not unfair OR illegal. Sonnen knew the rules of the octagon so he should have put his legs up as a guard.


----------



## HitOrGetHit

americanfighter said:


> But thats the thing he didnt win because of throughing great counter punches and great striking he won because he kneed an opponet that was sitting on his ass after he slipped. He didnt beat Chael at his best which is what I wanted to see. I wanted to see two fighters at their best and the better one comming out on top not one trip over himself and lose.


Stop discrediting the win. He didn't lose because he tripped. He lost because Anderson made Chael miss big time and then ate a big knee on the ground and curled up.


----------



## rabakill

joh2141 said:


> Agreed 100%. All fighters make mistakes, even legends like Nogueira when he got his arm snapped by Mir. The ability to capitalize on your opponent's mistake is also a tremendous part of your own skills. Still, Sonnen could have gotten on his back and put his legs up, preventing the knee to the chest.
> 
> I think some of the fans here need to put themselves in both Silva's and Sonnen's shoes and will truly understand that making a spinning fist is a big no-no when fighting against Silva. Many a times, people miss with the spinning fist or gets blocked. It's not too many times that a fighter ducks at the perfect time causing their opponent to lose balance and capitalizing on that. That's some serious reflex right there. To all the Sonnen fans that are making excuses, please understand how good Silva is. Some may be biased as they are Sonnen fans. I understand, I get biased sometimes too. But at least give credit where it's due. It's not JUST because of Sonnen's "mistake" that Silva won. I wouldn't really call that a mistake just as Notorious says for if he landed that spinning fist, you would say what a dominant striker Chael is. Don't speculate too much about what happened. Leave that to MMA professional coaches. Sonnen himself admitted after the match that Silva didn't win because he was the better fighter TONIGHT, Silva won because he was just the better fighter.
> ---
> @americanfighter
> I can understand your sentiment in wanting Silva to finish it on stand up... but that was in no way illegal. It was a clean hit regardless. Need I remind you back in the day, kicks to the face while on the ground, knees to the face, head stomps were all allowed and a fan favorite. Just because a certain type of striking is a fan favorite does not make it the best course of action to take. Everyone wants a great knockout but don't you get extremely excited seeing a crazy submission? That's where submissions and grappling gets under-appreciated in MMA. That knee was perfectly fine and I think a great hit at a time like that. What other alternative would you have him do when Sonnen is sitting there like that? You want to do the most damage as possible abiding by the regulations of the game. That is called capitalizing, which Silva did perfectly. I don't understand people's reasoning sometimes. I did not see any issues/flaws with Silva's knee to the chest. That's not unfair OR illegal. Sonnen knew the rules of the octagon so he should have put his legs up as a guard.


Most of us know exactly why Chael lost and Anderson won, the problem is the Silva fans are horrible horrible winners. I've never been a fan of either fighter, but half the people are in here kicking the Sonnen fans when they are down and acting like they won the fight themselves. 


What's the point in discussing anything when half the Silva fans just want to pat themselves on the back? Silva won the fight before it went to the ground obviously, when Chael started letting there be any distance whatsoever. You want a written statement saying your favorite fighter is the best ever or what? It's like going up to New Jersey after the last game of the Stanley Cup and telling the fans exactly how much their team sucked and how much LA is awsome, it's annoying when you try to cram it down people's throats, we know what happened, we saw it. Stop gloating. (don't let the minority of hardcore Chael fans bring you down to their level, Chael lost fair and square, don't stir the pot)


----------



## Canadian Psycho

rabakill said:


> Most of us know exactly why Chael lost and Anderson won, the problem is the Silva fans are horrible horrible winners. I've never been a fan of either fighter, but half the people are in here kicking the Sonnen fans when they are down and acting like they won the fight themselves.
> 
> 
> What's the point in discussing anything when half the Silva fans just want to pat themselves on the back? Silva won the fight before it went to the ground obviously, when Chael started letting there be any distance whatsoever. You want a written statement saying your favorite fighter is the best ever or what? It's like going up to New Jersey after the last game of the Stanley Cup and telling the fans exactly how much their team sucked and how much LA is awsome, it's annoying when you try to cram it down people's throats, we know what happened, we saw it. Stop gloating.


This is just what people who will never be anyone or have anything do. I don't lump the Silva fans together in their entirely, but there are definitely a few who are making me laugh.


----------



## americanfighter

joh2141 said:


> @americanfighter
> I can understand your sentiment in wanting Silva to finish it on stand up... but that was in no way illegal. It was a clean hit regardless. Need I remind you back in the day, kicks to the face while on the ground, knees to the face, head stomps were all allowed and a fan favorite. Just because a certain type of striking is a fan favorite does not make it the best course of action to take. Everyone wants a great knockout but don't you get extremely excited seeing a crazy submission? That's where submissions and grappling gets under-appreciated in MMA. That knee was perfectly fine and I think a great hit at a time like that. What other alternative would you have him do when Sonnen is sitting there like that? You want to do the most damage as possible abiding by the regulations of the game. That is called capitalizing, which Silva did perfectly. I don't understand people's reasoning sometimes. I did not see any issues/flaws with Silva's knee to the chest. That's not unfair OR illegal. Sonnen knew the rules of the octagon so he should have put his legs up as a guard.


Yeah I am not disputing that the knee was legal or not just that I wanted to see a more convincing preformance by either of the fighters.


----------



## Sterl

americanfighter said:


> Yeah I am not disputing that the knee was legal or not just that I wanted to see a more convincing preformance by either of the fighters.


We all were hoping for a action-filled war between the two to settle this debate. Things don't always work that way though. The fact is Chael made an error and Anderson did what he does best, and that's turn an error in to a fight ending sequence. It was classic Anderson at the end, while the rest of the fight was competitive both ways.


----------



## joh2141

rabakill said:


> Most of us know exactly why Chael lost and Anderson won, the problem is the Silva fans are horrible horrible winners. I've never been a fan of either fighter, but half the people are in here kicking the Sonnen fans when they are down and acting like they won the fight themselves.
> 
> 
> What's the point in discussing anything when half the Silva fans just want to pat themselves on the back? Silva won the fight before it went to the ground obviously, when Chael started letting there be any distance whatsoever. You want a written statement saying your favorite fighter is the best ever or what? It's like going up to New Jersey after the last game of the Stanley Cup and telling the fans exactly how much their team sucked and how much LA is awsome, it's annoying when you try to cram it down people's throats, we know what happened, we saw it. Stop gloating. (don't let the minority of hardcore Chael fans bring you down to their level, Chael lost fair and square, don't stir the pot)


Have you read any of my posts? I give Chael respect too but a lot of Sonnen fans are being bad sports and discrediting Silva. All I'm saying is give Silva the credit he deserves. AND I'm also saying to bad-winner Silva fans to put themselves in Sonnen's shoes... so who are you talking to? All I did was admit I hated Sonnen BECAUSE of his smack talking in the press but nothing other than that.

Let me make it simpler so you can understand... NBA Finals as an example. Some people are pretty much saying OKC won and Miami was unfair... OKC made a mistake. Miami capitalized on it but it was still mainly because OKC made a mistake. No matter how great Miami played, according to fans, Miami only won because OKC made a mistake. You know how ridiculous that statement sounds? Now apply that same logic to Sonnen vs Silva. I'm not gloating. Silva isn't even in my top 10 favorite fighters. I have no reason to gloat over Silva's win. At least I give credit where its due instead of making excuses. I also gave Sonnen credit but of course, people want to read what they want to read.



rabakill said:


> ]My top 3:
> 
> 1.GSP
> 2.JDS
> 3.Rich Franklin
> 
> Bottom 3
> 
> 1.Silva
> 2.JBJ
> 3.Overeem


I can understand some people not liking Silva but you expressed you don't like Silva because of the fans? I'm not the biggest fan of Silva but I hope you know I do give credit to both. As far as your bottom 3, I'll sort of agree with you. I want JBJ to lose so it'll humble him but no other reason than that. As far as Overeem goes, I used to be/still kind of am a big Overeem fan but after that roid' incident, it's not that easy to support Overeem. JDS is also one of my favorites as well. At least we can agree on some points.


----------



## K R Y

Every fighter has fans that are bad winners. Sonnen, JBJ, Penn (...ahem), Hughes, Liddell, Fedor etc, not just Silva.

I'd say the people acting out and being bad winners are in the minority of fans. The normal, level headed fans say there piece and move on (as many have done in this thread), while the ones who seemingly have something to prove over the internet because fighter A beat fighter B keep coming back to stir up shit.

MMA has passionate fans, we all know that, and that's great, but I really don't get the 'HAHAHA YOUR FIGHTER SUCKS MINE IS AMAZING' mentality at all. I'd like to think the majority of us can have different opinions and views and not flaunt them in each others faces as some kind of childish pissing contest.

*---*

*AF* - Chael over committed and paid for it, although not straight away. He did get up again after the knee, and got knocked down by a right hand soon after. I thought it was a great win. I can see an argument that maybe it was stopped a bit early. I'd of liked another 5 seconds or so, but it's not the worst stoppage of 2012 by a long shot. He wasn't defending himself, and I really think the extra 5 seconds would of only made the victory more convincing.


----------



## marcthegame

lol Rabakill, let me guess Evans,Rampage rounds out your bottom 5?


----------



## Woodenhead

americanfighter said:


> I wanted to see a more convincing performance by either of the fighters.


Same here. This fight didn't answer any questions for me. I don't like either fighter & couldn't care less who won, just wanted to see each at their peak in a clean, hard fight. That didn't happen IMO - I'm no more convinced of anything than after the first fight.

And gawd are the fans of both fighters annoying. (not all, but it seems like the majority, online)


----------



## americanfighter

I understand what everyone is saying but i can't help but feel frustrated at this fight. 

For example I am a competitive pool player. To me this fight is like me making it to the amature national championship game then losing because I knocked in the 8ball before I was supose to instead of the guy running out his balls and then making the 8ball. You know you get the feeling like you beat yourself instead of him beating you.


----------



## vilify

marcthegame said:


> lol Rabakill, let me guess Evans,Rampage rounds out your bottom 5?


Guillard and kongo are the rest.


----------



## marcthegame

vilify said:


> Guillard and kongo are the rest.


How come all his bottom five are all black:confused02:


----------



## osmium

marcthegame said:


> How come all his bottom five are all black:confused02:


Hmmmmmm....

I know that the knee was an important momentum shift but I think some of you people are forgetting how the fight actually ended. Sonnen was dropped with a punch while standing after that happened and that was what led to the finish. His spinaroonie/ric flair begging off combo didn't have anything to do with the punch that dropped him.


----------



## rabakill

marcthegame said:


> lol Rabakill, let me guess Evans,Rampage rounds out your bottom 5?


calling me racist is just... whatever, goodbye mmaforum, it hasn't been fun. I regret wasting my time here


----------



## Mirage445

I think the 2nd round would have went a bit differently if Silva didn't have his hand down Sonnen's pants for the entire clinch against the cage.

That slip Sonnen had wouldn't have happened, because he would have been on top of Silva for the rest of the round.


----------



## Sterl

rabakill said:


> calling me racist is just... whatever, goodbye mmaforum, it hasn't been fun. I regret wasting my time here


You've been a member since 07 and have many posts. One out of line remark shouldn't mean you leave the forum. This fight was pretty much guaranteed to generate a ton of debate afterward unless it was absolute domination for one guy.His comment was completely out of line,but I wouldn't say this forum is even close to as bad with things like that as many other sites are. This actually was a solid debate but they're are always going to be a few things said that makes everyone think WTF.


----------



## Budhisten

Keep it classy in here gentlemen - thank you


----------



## Sterl

Mirage445 said:


> I think the 2nd round would have went a bit differently if Silva didn't have his hand down Sonnen's pants for the entire clinch against the cage.
> 
> That slip Sonnen had wouldn't have happened, because he would have been on top of Silva for the rest of the round.


You can't possibly sit there and say the only reason Anderson prevented the takedown was because of the short grabbing. He did a much better job of keeping his body away from Chael's grip and didn't allow him to suck his legs in. I'll admit it gave him a leverage advantage, but Anderson came out in the 2nd round a completely different fighter. It's just as easy to speculate that Anderson only was getting taken down because he was extremely reckless with his punches in the previous rounds and left himself extremely vulnerable to Chael's double leg.


----------



## marcthegame

Sterl said:


> You've been a member since 07 and have many posts. One out of line remark shouldn't mean you leave the forum. This fight was pretty much guaranteed to generate a ton of debate afterward unless it was absolute domination for one guy.His comment was completely out of line,but I wouldn't say this forum is even close to as bad with things like that as many other sites are. This actually was a solid debate but they're are always going to be a few things said that makes everyone think WTF.


lol he is not leaving, he just needs a few days off like Bobbycooper did when Machida got KOed. He has been a member for a long, I have seen him bashing Silva and now Jones for a long time. I did not say he was racist, i just find it odd that Overeem,Silva,Jones are in his bottom three. Each are different and normally you don't find anyone hating all three at the same time. Ovreem the only thing you can possibly hate on him is being roided up, but so was Chael and he loves him.


----------



## Mirage445

Sterl said:


> You can't possibly sit there and say the only reason Anderson prevented the takedown was because of the short grabbing. He did a much better job of keeping his body away from Chael's grip and didn't allow him to suck his legs in. I'll admit it gave him a leverage advantage, but Anderson came out in the 2nd round a completely different fighter. It's just as easy to speculate that Anderson only was getting taken down because he was extremely reckless with his punches in the previous rounds and left himself extremely vulnerable to Chael's double leg.


Sure I can.

Sonnen didn't take him down because he had a handful of Sonnen's shorts that controlled his hips and did not allow him to get under Silva to get the takedown.


----------



## osmium

Mirage445 said:


> Sure I can.
> 
> Sonnen didn't take him down because he had a handful of Sonnen's shorts that controlled his hips and did not allow him to get under Silva to get the takedown.


There are a multitude of techniques that something like that wouldn't impact in any way and Sonnen is very familiar with them. Silva shouldn't have held his shorts but it isn't like holding the front of someones shorts creates a magical forcefield that stops your opponent from taking you down. He stopped the double with double underhooks in that round anyways not holding shorts.


----------



## Tom Ozo

I've been mad at fights before, but this one made me mad enough to post on a forum! ...ON A FORUM!!!


----------



## americanfighter

osmium said:


> There are a multitude of techniques that something like that wouldn't impact in any way and Sonnen is very familiar with them. Silva shouldn't have held his shorts but it isn't like holding the front of someones shorts creates a magical forcefield that stops your opponent from taking you down. He stopped the double with double underhooks in that round anyways not holding shorts.


You can't say it was the only reason but you can't say that it didnt have a huge impact. It neutralized what Chael was going for and had it not happened Chael likely would have completed the takedown.


----------



## marcthegame

It all honestly it was Chael's fault, had he not been a gangster his short would have not been baggy.


----------



## Roflcopter

marcthegame said:


> How come all his bottom five are all black:confused02:


Haven't seen a hate list that suspicious since Ari's last tirade.


----------



## mmaswe82

rabakill said:


> Most of us know exactly why Chael lost and Anderson won, the problem is the Silva fans are horrible horrible winners. I've never been a fan of either fighter, but half the people are in here kicking the Sonnen fans when they are down and acting like they won the fight themselves.
> 
> 
> What's the point in discussing anything when half the Silva fans just want to pat themselves on the back? Silva won the fight before it went to the ground obviously, when Chael started letting there be any distance whatsoever. You want a written statement saying your favorite fighter is the best ever or what? It's like going up to New Jersey after the last game of the Stanley Cup and telling the fans exactly how much their team sucked and how much LA is awsome, it's annoying when you try to cram it down people's throats, we know what happened, we saw it. Stop gloating. (don't let the minority of hardcore Chael fans bring you down to their level, Chael lost fair and square, don't stir the pot)


LOL all I can say is imagine if Sonnen had won. I actually thought about leaving the forum for good if that had happened because I wouldn't be able to stand all the Chael-trolls. So far the discussion on the forum has been surprizingly calm due to the fact that Silva won.


----------



## Budhisten

Why is it weird that some people dislike Silva, Jones and Overeem and why would you even suggest that it is racist in the slightest?

- Anderson can come off as cocky and arrogant to some people, it's been that way for years.
- Jones rubs alot of people the wrong way with his attitude and, as some people say, his overconfidence.
- Overeem just got busted with a very elevated level of testosterone in his system.

I find it weird that people look at these people as a color before they look at them as fighters and persons.

Now please - back on topic, Silva vs. Sonnen II


----------



## Soojooko

Just seen the fight. Anti climatic, but still entertaining.

I haven't read this whole thread. Got up to page 30-something.

Why are so many people thinking the knee to the chest was the fight ender? What I saw was Sonnen impressively recover and get back to his feet with one of Anderson legs. Silva has one hand on Sonnens neck/head, takes a blow from Chael, then hits him with a short punch that crumbles him. That is the fight ender. It would have ended the fight with or without the knee.

How the feck does Silva generate so much power in such short punches. With Forrest, he was moving forward into the hook. But in this case, Sonnen is against the fence. There is no momentum. Yet Silva knocks him down with a very short punch. Sonnen has a jaw on him. I dont get it. :confused02:

Jedi warrior I tell you.


----------



## Mirage445

Soojooko said:


> Just seen the fight. Anti climatic, but still entertaining.
> 
> I haven't read this whole thread. Got up to page 30-something.
> 
> Why are so many people thinking the knee to the chest was the fight ender? What I saw was Sonnen impressively recover and get back to his feet with one of Anderson legs. Silva has one hand on Sonnens neck/head, takes a blow from Chael, then hits him with a short punch that crumbles him. That is the fight ender. It would have ended the fight with or without the knee.
> 
> How the feck does Silva generate so much power in such short punches. With Forrest, he was moving forward into the hook. But in this case, Sonnen is against the fence. There is no momentum. Yet Silva knocks him down with a very short punch. Sonnen has a jaw on him. I dont get it. :confused02:
> 
> *Jedi warrior I tell you.*


Maybe THIS was what Segal was talking about.

The Force = Not against UFC rules


----------



## xxpillowxxjp

Chael didnt slip, anderson tripped him. And PLEASE stop with the greasing stuff.. Come on now, that not enough grease to make any difference.. YES, he did it, but cant it just be because they put too much on his face and he wiped it off? I mean it's not like he pulled a gsp...

Short grabbing? Big deal. Happens almost every fight, same goes for fence grabbing. Him holding on and punching him was a much bigger problem, but at the same time its not like he knocked him out from doing it. Anderson was fustrated and let it get to him that is all.


----------



## oldfan

Soojooko said:


> Jedi warrior I tell you.


I can't argue


----------



## osmium

americanfighter said:


> You can't say it was the only reason but you can't say that it didnt have a huge impact. It neutralized what Chael was going for and had it not happened Chael likely would have completed the takedown.


I rewatched it and I was wrong he grabbed the shorts instead of just doing double underhooks for whatever reason. He shouldn't have done that but it was rather crafty to do it on the side the ref wasn't on. He defended a later shot cleanly though and the initial shot was stuffed legally there really wasn't much of a reason for him to break the rules. He didn't stop any takedowns by grabbing the shorts he just made it harder to chain another one. 

Either way that isn't a serious foul it is akin to cage grabbing which rarely results in a point deduction. That stuff happens in most fights the ref just couldn't see it for a while.



xxpillowxxjp said:


> Chael didnt slip, anderson tripped him. And PLEASE stop with the greasing stuff.. Come on now, that not enough grease to make any difference.. YES, he did it, but cant it just be because they put too much on his face and he wiped it off? I mean it's not like he pulled a gsp...
> 
> Short grabbing? Big deal. Happens almost every fight, same goes for fence grabbing. Him holding on and punching him was a much bigger problem, but at the same time its not like he knocked him out from doing it. Anderson was fustrated and let it get to him that is all.


The greasing thing is completely absurd. You are just in complete denial of reality if you harp on that. Like 3 seconds into the fight Sonnen was rubbing his vaseline covered forehead all over Anderson's chest anyways.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

This fight was such a let down due to Chael taking him down and keeping him there for a full round,just to slip and get tkoed...Where does he go from here? How could he get another shot at silva? He still kept him on his back a whole round which i don't think anyone did every in the ufc...sigh


----------



## americanfighter

Fedornumber1! said:


> This fight was such a let down due to Chael taking him down and keeping him there for a full round,just to slip and get tkoed...Where does he go from here? How could he get another shot at silva? He still kept him on his back a whole round which i don't think anyone did every in the ufc...sigh


I feel the same way. I don't think it will happen but I would love to see them fight one more time before they both retire. As I have said before this fight leaves so much question in my mind as to what would have happened had chael not made the stupidest move in his career by throwing a BS unorthodox off balance backlist which lost him the fight and would he have got the takedown if silva had not grabbed his shorts. 

I was pumped for the fight not because I like either of the fighters but because these were the two best in the world and something like this happens sow disappointing and frustrating.


----------



## marcthegame

americanfighter said:


> I feel the same way. I don't think it will happen but I would love to see them fight one more time before they both retire. As I have said before *this fight leaves so much question in my mind *as to what would have happened had chael not made the stupidest move in his career by throwing a BS unorthodox off balance backlist which lost him the fight and would he have got the takedown if silva had not grabbed his shorts.
> 
> I was pumped for the fight not because I like either of the fighters but because these were the two best in the world and something like this happens sow disappointing and frustrating.


Realistically can't you say that about every fight reference to the bold part.
-What would happen if Vitor did not get kicked in the face?
-What would have happen if Machida did not get cut open during the jones fight
-What would happen is Rampage continue to GNP Evans when he got rocked
-What would happen if the elbow connected in the first Chael vs Anderson fight
-What would happen if Carwin did not get gas.

the list goes on


----------



## Old school fan

This was the beginning of the end for Chael.


----------



## tripster

I'm dissapointed with the outcome of the fight. I like Sonnen. I know he's got a big mouth but he's a determined warrior and a decorated fighter and I was hoping he would pull it off.

I only saw the fight once but he seemed to panic in the second when he couldn't close the distance and get the take down. I can't figure out which shot ended it for Chael but I sure am eager to hear what he has to say about the fight.

As for Silva, he sure is an incredible fighting talent - I gotta hand it to him. However, at 37, I hope he retires soon cause, for me, the bottom line is - I don't like the guy.


----------



## Sterl

People are neglecting to see that mental stability in a fight is just as an important trait as anything else. The people that are saying a "smart Chael" would win may be correct, but Anderson Silva with GSP's takedown defense makes him win no problem as well. Maybe TDD is a little more important then fighting smart and seizing your chance, wait, no it's not. That seems to be neglected by so many people wishing Chael would have another chance. People are just disappointed because they only expected 5 rounds of Chael on top or Anderson methodically beating down Chael. That didn't happen, but what did happen is what Silva has been doing to finish fights for years


----------



## Iuanes

Old school fan said:


> This was the beginning of the end for Chael.


Yup. He got a jolt and panicked after he couldn't take him down. Some people are acting like everything was fine and then Chael deigned to lose himself the fight. OK.

If he hadn't done the backfist (as if Silva's ducking plays no part in it). He would have continued to be stuffed and eventually crumpled by one of those punches.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Iuanes said:


> Yup. He got a jolt and panicked after he couldn't take him down. Some people are acting like everything was fine and then Chael deigned to lose himself the fight. OK.
> 
> If he hadn't done the backfist (as if Silva's ducking plays no part in it). * He would have continued to be stuffed and eventually crumpled by one of those punches.*


I highly doubt that. Sonnen takes Silva down 9 out of 10 times. That's not even an argument.

He threw that back spinning fist so hard that he completely lost his balance. It was un necessary and something he's never thrown in a fight before. Chael made a mistake and Anderson capitalized. I'm not saying if Chael didn't throw that spinning back fist he would have won the fight. But it probably would have been a lot more competitive and epic.


----------



## marcthegame

PheelGoodInc said:


> I highly doubt that. Sonnen takes Silva down 9 out of 10 times. That's not even an argument.
> 
> He threw that back spinning fist so hard that he completely lost his balance. It was un necessary and something he's never thrown in a fight before. Chael made a mistake and Anderson capitalized. I'm not saying if Chael didn't throw that spinning back fist he would have won the fight. But it probably would have been a lot more competitive and epic.


Stats say other wise, last fight 3/7 this fight 1/4.


----------



## Old school fan

PheelGoodInc said:


> I highly doubt that. Sonnen takes Silva down 9 out of 10 times. That's not even an argument..


Not an argument indeed. Round 2 proves you wrong, which is why Sonnen mentally crumbled and pulled that spinning crap.


----------



## Sterl

Old school fan said:


> Not an argument indeed. Round 2 proves you wrong, which is why Sonnen mentally crumbled and pulled that spinning crap.


Exactly. Anderson was on his back for 23 minutes against Chael the first time and as we all know was badly losing the fight, and then he seized his chance and won. That speaks huge volumes about how well Anderson keeps his composure and continues to fight on. This fight he watches Sonnen make a horrible attempt at a backfist, lands a perfectly placed knee, swarms him, and wins the fight. All after a round eerily similar to the first match. There truthfully may be no way to break the man psychologically.

Chael has displayed that he is capable of committing crucial errors that cost him two matches against Anderson. His mental game fell completely apart right after Anderson defended the one thing Chael "had" on him.

Every fight is more then just what these guys are good at physically.


----------



## Fedornumber1!

This fight was kind of a let down...im tired of silva winning, surely someone can beat him?


----------



## americanfighter

Fedornumber1! said:


> This fight was kind of a let down...im tired of silva winning, surely someone can beat him?


yeah me too this is the only reason i was kind of pulling for chael on this one. MW division is getting a little boring with silva being champ for so long.

Would love to see him try his hand at the top 5s in LHW.


----------



## osmium

I like dominant champions; there is nothing better than a dominant champion going up against a legit and deserving challenger. Revolving door divisions are significantly less interesting to me. That means that there isn't a legit phenom at the top because history has shown us in combat sports that usually you don't get more than 3 elite guys at most in any division at any time.


----------



## K R Y

PheelGoodInc said:


> I highly doubt that. Sonnen takes Silva down 9 out of 10 times. That's not even an argument.


No, it's not an argument. It's a completely factless statement.

In the first fight he stuffed more attempts than Sonnen landed. He got taken down in three rounds, knocked down in one, and reversed in another. Stuffing four attempts in between. The fact that Silva was on his back for the majority of the 23 minutes doesn't mean he was taken down at will every single time. I think the statement 'Sonnen keeps Silva down if he lands a take down' is much more accurate.

The second fight, Silva over committed straight away. Sonnen got very deep and took him down. Round 2 Silva stuffed three attempts.

I'm also with osmium. I much rather a division with a dominant champion. The LHW division, to me, before Bones came along was extremely tedious. I really like knowing 100% the guy with the belt is the absolute best in the division, and if someone does beat him, it's huge.


----------



## H33LHooK

Good thread all. Congrats on keeping it civil and enjoyable.

Here's my take-away:

1/ AS's mediocre TDD > Sonnen's mediocre striking.

2/ Chael showed a lot of quit, and a lot of mental softness.

3/ IMO, there were at least two instances wherein the fight could/should have been stood up in the first round, due to AS stifling Chael from the bottom.

4/ I _loved_ the REAL emotion I saw from Chael in the octagon, post-fight. I loved that AS's bbq invitation cracked Chael up. If you really want some insight into what's inside these guys, ignore all the pre-fight hype, and see how they react immediately after the fight- especially if they lose. 

5/ That was the fugliest spinning back-fist I have ever seen. 

.


----------



## No_Mercy

Anybody else watch this --->

I wonder if that's Chael's father or trainer...lolz!






"Did you see a Bruce Lee movie. That's how you went down. You threw it so hard you did a 180/360 and fell down. It was cool looking though. You still got the greatest family on the planet and still the best looking man in fighting."

Too funny...


----------



## PheelGoodInc

So I just re-watched the fight (sober). I was wrong. Silva did stop more of Chael's takedowns than I thought.

I did notice something else though. Silva had his hands down most of the round. That tells me that obviously Silva wasn't worried about the striking. Hands at your hips helps TD defense a lot better than hands protecting your face. If Silva had a striker in front of him that he needed to worry about, his TD defense wouldn't have been that good. I don't see Silva dropping his hands to his hips if he has GSP in front of him.

I still stand by a good striker with high level wrestling and sub defense can beat Silva.



No_Mercy said:


> Anybody else watch this --->
> 
> I wonder if that's Chael's father or trainer...lolz!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Did you see a Bruce Lee movie. That's how you went down. You threw it so hard you did a 180/360 and fell down. It was cool looking though. You still got the greatest family on the planet and still the best looking man in fighting."
> 
> Too funny...


Chael's dad passed away before the first Silva fight.


----------



## Soojooko

PheelGoodInc said:


> I still stand by a good striker with high level wrestling and sub defense can beat Silva.


Good luck finding one of those.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Soojooko said:


> Good luck finding one of those.


I can think of two off of the top of my head.

Anderson is amazing. I'm not denying that. In my opinion, GOAT doesn't get taken down and punched in the face 5 minutes at a time. He is beatable.


----------



## deadmanshand

So the GOAT has to be completely and utterly untouchable? In that case MMA has no GOAT. Fedor during his height was rocked by Fujita who was a horrible striker. 

To me a GOAT wouldn't get rocked by a single punch.

See it sounds stupid when I say it too.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

deadmanshand said:


> So the GOAT has to be completely and utterly untouchable? In that case MMA has no GOAT. Fedor during his height was rocked by Fujita who was a horrible striker.
> 
> To me a GOAT wouldn't get rocked by a single punch.
> 
> See it sounds stupid when I say it too.


No. Anyone can be caught by a punch. There's a difference between getting caught once and being taken down and pummeled time after time. That shows a clear weakness in someones game that was not a one time thing.


----------



## Rauno

Soojooko said:


> Good luck finding one of those.


I can think of a certain French Canadian.


----------



## deadmanshand

PheelGoodInc said:


> No. Anyone can be caught by a punch. There's a difference between getting caught once and being taken down and pummeled time after time. That shows a clear weakness in someones game that was not a one time thing.


Anderson is the GOAT. Accept it. Even if he starts losing he finds a way to win and considering he has finished every guy who has taken him down I don't see it as much of a weakness in his game. Between the Chael fights he defended 7 of 11 td attempts. So tdd is not his weakness. Chael never came close to stopping Anderson with strikes on the ground no matter how many he landed.

Your a Sonnen fan. I get that. Don't downgrade Anderson because you're a little pissy. Chael would not win a 3rd, 4th, or 5th fight against Anderson. He proved he can stop the takedown and ko Chael as well as submit him if he gets him down. Doesn't sound like he's weak to anything.

Let me clarify Anderson has never lost to a wrestler. Never. He has taken on two of the best wrestlers in mma in Sonnen and Hendo. Both took him down and held him down. The Hendo fight went much the same as Sonnen/Silva 2. Sonnen roided to high hell in the first fight and got finished. Came in clean in fight two and was finished. Where's the weakness to wrestling?

There isn't one. It's a fallacy. Anderson Silva is as well rounded as it gets and there is no one with his killer instinct. He is the GOAT. There's no longer even a good argument against it. He has faced and beaten every kind of fighter. Everybody they have put in front of him. Broken a ridiculous number of records.


----------



## Rauno

Is there actually a discussion whether Anderson is the best ever? He clearly is. Whether wrestlers take him down or not is not relevant, they have still all lost.


----------



## Budhisten

Rauno said:


> Is there actually a discussion whether Anderson is the best ever? He clearly is. Whether wrestlers take him down or not is not relevant, they have still all lost.


Agreed - GOAT!

Anderson - 36-4
Fedor - 34-4

Also Anderson has the most title defences (10) in UFC history and most consecutive UFC wins (15). He also beat two LHWs, one being the former LHW champion


----------



## No_Mercy

Going to put one last post before this thread gets taken down.

After rewatching the fight. 

ROUND 1:

In the starting seconds he aimed to knock Chael's head off with punches I've never seen him throw that early on. He sprawled, tried reversing then settled for the guard. Chael landed quite a few shots, some solid, and one hard punch that Anderson dodged (what reflexes), from there he went from half guard eventually to full mount. Before the full mount looked like he was setting up for a kimura and arm triangle. Strangely he didn't do anything...simply content in riding it out. He did shoulder check em. Probably the only thing he could do while Anderson had a body lock. Could have been pay back for the weighs in too. 

*NOTE* He expended a ton of energy controlling Anderson. 

Round 2: 

Chael charges in, clinch, takedown attempt failed, then clinch and break. In that instant Anderson landed a flush shot to Chael's chin jarring him albeit slightly. That's when Anderson nonchalantly moved backwards as Chael swung and Anderson slipped it and countered with a nice right to the chin again. That one stung. By then Chael was both pissed and fluttered so he came charging again at Anderson with a spinning backfist tripping over himself and bouncing off the fence...lolz! 

Anderson lunges with a low knee to the chest where Chael has to take on the full brunt of it. He briefly gets up then gets smacked again in the head, falls down and from there it was all formalities. I personally wish it would have lasted another 30 seconds to a minute, but Chael was winded from the knee shot and getting pounded on didn't help. I must say Chael was a formidable opponent.

I almost broke a table slamming my fist down in celebration! Oh the beauty of that finish.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

deadmanshand said:


> Anderson is the GOAT. Accept it. Even if he starts losing he finds a way to win and considering he has finished every guy who has taken him down I don't see it as much of a weakness in his game. Between the Chael fights he defended 7 of 11 td attempts. So tdd is not his weakness. Chael never came close to stopping Anderson with strikes on the ground no matter how many he landed.
> 
> *Your a Sonnen fan. I get that. Don't downgrade Anderson because you're a little pissy.* Chael would not win a 3rd, 4th, or 5th fight against Anderson. He proved he can stop the takedown and ko Chael as well as submit him if he gets him down. Doesn't sound like he's weak to anything.
> 
> Let me clarify Anderson has never lost to a wrestler. Never. He has taken on two of the best wrestlers in mma in Sonnen and Hendo. Both took him down and held him down. The Hendo fight went much the same as Sonnen/Silva 2. Sonnen roided to high hell in the first fight and got finished. Came in clean in fight two and was finished. Where's the weakness to wrestling?
> 
> There isn't one. It's a fallacy. Anderson Silva is as well rounded as it gets and there is no one with his killer instinct. He is the GOAT. There's no longer even a good argument against it. He has faced and beaten every kind of fighter. Everybody they have put in front of him. Broken a ridiculous number of records.


The bolded part was my favorite. You're actually upgrading Anderson's performance because you're a nut hugger. In reality, I'm actually both a Silva and Sonnen fan. I bet cash on Silva to win. I bet 1 mil credits on this site for him to win. I predicted to all my buddies at the party where we watched the fight that he would win.

I believe I have a lot more objective point of view than yourself who is obviously a Silva hugger.

Silva has faced two wrestlers in his time at the UFC. Hendo and Chael. Both gave him problems. Hendo who does not even come close to having the best wrestling in the UFC, was able to control the fight for a while. Lutter who was overweight and not known for his wrestling was able to take him down and get in dominate position. Chael spent a combined 27 minutes in dominant position punching Silva in the face.

The fact is, Silva hasn't fought many wrestlers. When he has, he's been put in very bad positions and has been on the losing side of the fight until he found ways to win. Yes he found ways to win. Yes, he was able to pull it off. Yet there is still a glaring weakness in his game that the right wrestler can and will take advantage of.

I expected Silva to dominate that fight. Eventually, he did. I won't pretend that the first 5 minutes didn't happen, or the first 23 minutes of their first fight didn't happen.


----------



## ptw

PheelGoodInc said:


> Silva has faced two wrestlers in his time at the UFC. Hendo and Chael. Both gave him problems. Hendo who does not even come close to having the best wrestling in the UFC, was able to control the fight for a while. Lutter who was overweight and not known for his wrestling was able to take him down and get in dominate position. Chael spent a combined 27 minutes in dominant position punching Silva in the face.
> 
> The fact is, Silva hasn't fought many wrestlers. When he has, he's been put in very bad positions and has been on the losing side of the fight until he found ways to win. Yes he found ways to win. Yes, he was able to pull it off. Yet there is still a glaring weakness in his game that the right wrestler can and will take advantage of.
> 
> I expected Silva to dominate that fight. Eventually, he did. I won't pretend that the first 5 minutes didn't happen, or the first 23 minutes of their first fight didn't happen.


I see where your coming from, but I don't know if that's a weakness in the guys case. At this point in Silva's career he has pretty much seen it all, we have a lot to go off of in terms of how he fights. I just can't doubt the guy at this point, he's been taken to the 5th round and he still found a way to win, with cracked ribs...it's just crazy man, yeah he gives you some doubts, but at the end of the day he really makes you believe that he's invincible. You got to give people a reason to doubt you at that point, Silva is just that damn good.


----------



## PheelGoodInc

ptw said:


> I see where your coming from, but I don't know if that's a weakness in the guys case. At this point in Silva's career he has pretty much seen it all, we have a lot to go off of in terms of how he fights. I just can't doubt the guy at this point, he's been taken to the 5th round and he still found a way to win, with cracked ribs...it's just crazy man, yeah he gives you some doubts, but at the end of the day he really makes you believe that he's invincible. You got to give people a reason to doubt you at that point, Silva is just that damn good.


He's phenomenal. Definitely one of the best of our time. I would like to see him fight a high level wrestler with good / great striking before he ends his career. Jones / GSP / even Rashad. Once he dominates one of them, I'll be glad to call him GOAT.


----------



## vilify

I love this picture


----------



## _LB_

vilify said:


> I love this picture


Priceless ! ! !:thumb01:


----------



## Budhisten

vilify said:


> I love this picture


I think that's the look of a man who just realized he's in the most dangerous position in the world, right in front of the most dangerous man in the world...

That would give me nightmares


----------



## No_Mercy

That's like the Dempsey picture and Ali pic. 

Iconic!


----------



## americanfighter

Budhisten said:


> I think that's the look of a man who just realized he's in the most dangerous position in the world, right in front of the most dangerous man in the world...
> 
> That would give me nightmares


Yeah he knew he lost it then I am sure it was devastating when he realized just how bad he screwed up.


----------



## deadmanshand

PheelGoodInc said:


> The bolded part was my favorite. You're actually upgrading Anderson's performance because you're a nut hugger. In reality, I'm actually both a Silva and Sonnen fan. I bet cash on Silva to win. I bet 1 mil credits on this site for him to win. I predicted to all my buddies at the party where we watched the fight that he would win.
> 
> I believe I have a lot more objective point of view than yourself who is obviously a Silva hugger.
> 
> Silva has faced two wrestlers in his time at the UFC. Hendo and Chael. Both gave him problems. Hendo who does not even come close to having the best wrestling in the UFC, was able to control the fight for a while. Lutter who was overweight and not known for his wrestling was able to take him down and get in dominate position. Chael spent a combined 27 minutes in dominant position punching Silva in the face.
> 
> The fact is, Silva hasn't fought many wrestlers. When he has, he's been put in very bad positions and has been on the losing side of the fight until he found ways to win. Yes he found ways to win. Yes, he was able to pull it off. Yet there is still a glaring weakness in his game that the right wrestler can and will take advantage of.
> 
> I expected Silva to dominate that fight. Eventually, he did. I won't pretend that the first 5 minutes didn't happen, or the first 23 minutes of their first fight didn't happen.


Right. I'm a nuthugger because I think Silva is the GOAT while you're just realistic. I'm not going to argue with you anymore, Pheelgood. Everyone else here knows he's the GOAT and I doubt he gives a shit what you think. So I'm done. Enjoy pretending he's not the best even though no one else even comes close to his accomplishments.


----------



## tap nap or snap

what about this pic?

from this angle i think it's pretty clear silva put the knee where he meant to


----------



## dudeabides

Heh, those are great we should get a ton of still pics from the big moments of all the fights on here.


----------



## No_Mercy

tap nap or snap said:


> what about this pic?
> 
> from this angle i think it's pretty clear silva put the knee where he meant to


Hhaha...here comes the PAIN!


----------



## Sterl

dudeabides said:


> Heh, those are great we should get a ton of still pics from the big moments of all the fights on here.



This is an excellent idea.


----------



## Sousa

PheelGoodInc said:


> Silva has faced two wrestlers in his time at the UFC. Hendo and Chael. Both gave him problems. Hendo who does not even come close to having the best wrestling in the UFC, was able to control the fight for a while. Lutter who was overweight and not known for his wrestling was able to take him down and get in dominate position. Chael spent a combined 27 minutes in dominant position punching Silva in the face.
> 
> The fact is, Silva hasn't fought many wrestlers. When he has, he's been put in very bad positions and has been on the losing side of the fight until he found ways to win. Yes he found ways to win. Yes, he was able to pull it off. Yet there is still a glaring weakness in his game that the right wrestler can and will take advantage of.
> 
> I expected Silva to dominate that fight. Eventually, he did. I won't pretend that the first 5 minutes didn't happen, or the first 23 minutes of their first fight didn't happen.


You're right they did give him problems but who ended up winning those fights? Performance doesn't matter , what does is results.Hendo landed a few hammer strikes that had no power behind them.

You're trying to be objective but you're ignoring cold hard facts. Quite frankly you're overrating Chael's and Hendo's performance. 300 strikes when 285 of them were actual slaps and not"punches" while in the rematch he did virtually nothing but punch his ribs a few times while Anderson controlled him for posturing. Why did you ignore that?

Dominant position = Anderson's guard. Rules favor wrestlers regardless but yes its been beaten to death that Anderson's weakness are wrestlers but you can't ignore that he's beaten 2 great wrestlers with BJJ . You just can't just so you can fit your argument


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

Sousa said:


> You're right they did give him problems but who ended up winning those fights? P*erformance doesn't matter , what does is results.*Hendo landed a few hammer strikes that had no power behind them.
> 
> *You're trying to be objective but you're ignoring cold hard facts.* Quite frankly you're overrating Chael's and Hendo's performance. 300 strikes when 285 of them were actual slaps and not"punches" while in the rematch he did virtually nothing but punch his ribs a few times while Anderson controlled him for posturing. Why did you ignore that?
> 
> Dominant position = Anderson's guard. Rules favor wrestlers regardless but yes its been beaten to death that Anderson's weakness are wrestlers but you can't ignore that he's beaten 2 great wrestlers with BJJ . You just can't just so you can fit your argument


If this were the case Jon Fitch would get a title shot every year and Canadian fans wouldn't boo GSP. _*Fact*_ of the matter is Anderson fought Chaels's fight for 28 minutes of their overall 32 minutes of fighting. At this point the guard is considered a dominant position for the guy on top (although this is highly arguable like many things in MMA), Chael scored points while Anderson didn't. All he's saying is that that's exactly what happened against every wrestler Anderson has fought so far. It's an obvious weakness, you don't need to be an expert to tell.


----------



## osmium

Fitch is about to celebrate the two year anniversary of the last time he won a fight.


----------



## gseith

Is it really considered a weakness if Silva is able to overcome his opponent and win each time?


----------



## osmium

gseith said:


> Is it really considered a weakness if Silva is able to overcome his opponent and win each time?


By crazy people. He isn't even bad at wrestling he is very solid in that area.


----------



## Soojooko

Something has to be considered the weakest point in Silvas game. Wrestling is probably it. It doesn't mean wrestlers will take advantage. They can try of course. But when each and every one of them have been stopped, there comes a point where you realize that Andersons "weakness" certainly isn't weak when compared to other fighters. Only when compared to his own exceptional striking.


----------



## K R Y

osmium said:


> Fitch is about to celebrate the two year anniversary of the last time he won a fight.


And just passed the five year anniversary of the last time he finished a fight.

Crazy.


----------



## marcthegame

K R Y said:


> And just passed the five year anniversary of the last time he finished a fight.
> 
> Crazy.


Had Bj went out for round five GSP would have been into year five also of not finishing a fight, however he is on year three.


----------



## jongurley

GSP and Fitch are the two most boring fighters in the UFC in my opinion, decision, decision decision etc.etc.etc.


----------



## Sterl

marcthegame said:


> Had Bj went out for round five GSP would have been into year five also of not finishing a fight, however he is on year three.


Not sure if I can agree there. I hate watching GSP fight as much as the next guy but he was beating the hell out of BJ and clearly broke him mentally and thats why his corner gave up. I think George would have been able to do enough to get a ref stoppage in the 5th with Penn in the condition he was in after the 4th.


----------



## StandThemUp

Soojooko said:


> Something has to be considered the weakest point in Silvas game. Wrestling is probably it. It doesn't mean wrestlers will take advantage. They can try of course. But when each and every one of them have been stopped, there comes a point where you realize that Andersons "weakness" certainly isn't weak when compared to other fighters. Only when compared to his own exceptional striking.


Ding, Ding, Ding !!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

*AS is not a wrestler...*

I can't say it's a demerit to say Wresting is a weakness on Anderson's game. For a guy that came from a pure striking background, his evolution in BJJ and wrestling is remarkable, although he is nowhere near Maia or Chael in BJJ and Wrestling respectively. However, his intelligence allow him to make all his knowledge come together in a fight, avoiding confrontation with the good qualities of his opponents and highlighting his own. His records say it all...


----------



## Sportsman 2.0

PheelGoodInc said:


> I did notice something else though. Silva had his hands down most of the round. That tells me that obviously Silva wasn't worried about the striking. Hands at your hips helps TD defense a lot better than hands protecting your face. If Silva had a striker in front of him that he needed to worry about, his TD defense wouldn't have been that good. I don't see Silva dropping his hands to his hips if he has GSP in front of him.


Silva dropped his hands in front of Vitor Belfort. That's not being reckless for him. That's his technique. With hands down he can see everything, keep the perfect distance and rely on his lightspeed ducking ability. His head (and body) move is second to none and sometimes opponents do look like fools trying to hit him, like Forrest and Chael this time.


----------



## Sterl

Anderson isn't going to stop dropping his hands if he feels like the guy is going to try to take him down. The confidence he has in his movement, reaction, and counter striking is about as high as it can get. I really don't think there is anyone that can stand with him and trade.


----------

